# Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Maio 2012



## stormy (1 Mai 2012 às 00:00)

*Regras deste tópico:*


Regras Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas
Nota sobre a utilização dos dois tópicos de Previsões


*Aviso MeteoPT*
As análises, previsões ou alertas neste forum são apenas a opinião dos utilizadores que as proferem e são da sua inteira responsabilidade. Não são previsões ou alertas de entidades oficiais, salvo indicação em contrário, não devendo portanto ser usadas como tal.
Para previsões, avisos e alertas oficiais, consulte sempre os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia, Protecção Civil ou outras entidades com essa função.


----------



## stormy (1 Mai 2012 às 00:35)

Boas noites

*Previsão a curto prazo ( GFS18Z/ECMWF12Z)*

*t+09h a t+30h*

Para este periodo espera-se a chegada de uma perturbação em altura, com maior expressão na região norte e centro.
Espera-se tambem um aumento gradual do shear vertical e direccional.

Preve-se, assim, para todo o pais uma situação de instabilidade, primeiro com maior incidencia no litoral oeste até ao inicio da tarde de amanhã, extendendo-se depois a todo o interior durante a tarde, onde os aguaceiros podem ser localmente fortes e acompanhados de trovoada.

No norte haverá uma cobertura maior de nebulosidade estratiforme, que pode limitar o aquecimento diurno, e a sul, espera-se que o aquecimento seja mais que suficiente para compensar a pior dinamica em altura.

*t+33h a t+54h*

Para este periodo duas mudanças importantes são esperadas.
O aumento rapido do shear.
A adveção quente e humida, com uma pluma de theta-e superior a 35ºC e razões de mistura entre 8 e 9g/Kg na região centro e sul, e da ordem das 6.5 a 7.5g/Kg no norte e interior NE.

Dada a descida dos niveis de condensação espera-se que nas serras do norte e centro possam ocorrer precipitações orograficas com algum significado.
Tambem a descida do nivel de condensação se pode traduzir num aumento das nuvens baixas, especialmente no interior da região Norte e centro, limtando o aquecimento diurno e a convecção.

Espera-se assim, a partir da madrugada de 4f, que uma linha de instabilidade activa se aproxime do litoral oeste, podendo trazer aguaceiros e trovoadas, localmente fortes e acompanhadas de rajadas de vento da ordem dos 45 a 60km.h.
Não são de excluir sistemas convectivos mais organizados, com maior capacidade para produzir chuva forte e presistente acompanhdada de vento mais sustentado e trovoada.

Durante a tarde a instabilidade convectiva vai-se propagar essencialmente ás regiões do sul e ás terras baixas do litoral norte e centro, com a região de trás os montes e beira interior a ser afectados maioritariamente por precipitação estratiforme ou convecção elevada.

Neste periodo o factor a ter mais em conta é mesmo a precipitação, que pode ser concentrada e intensa, nomeadamente entre as 6h e as 12h da manhã nas areas urbanas do litoral, onde o modelo coloca bastante SBCAPE e convergencia.

..............................

*Médio e longo prazo*

Até ao fim de semana preve-se a premanencia de uma area de baixas pressões a oeste, ligada a uma depressão situada nos Açores por um vale em altitude.
A circular entre os dois sistemas encontra-se uma massa de ar de origem tropical, instavel, e varias perturbações associadas a ondulações em altura, que vão causar a passagem de numerosas linhas de instabilidade, e favorecer a manutenção do regime de convecção diurno sobre o continente.

Espera-se uma subida da temperatura, e da humidade, com as tardes a serem algo quentes e humidas.

*
Analises mais detalhadas devem ser feitas com menos de 48h de antecendencia.*


...........



Para o longo prazo ( dias 7 a 14 de Maio), temos duas hipoteses:

Tendo em conta a média do ensemble das 00z do ECMWF

*Hipotese 1 *







Neste cenário, a depressão/vale complexo sobre o Atlantico interage directamente com um cavado que vem de NW sobre o Atlantico NE, quebra-se a região depressionária, com uma das suas componentes a reogranizar-se a oeste ou sudoeste de Pt continental.

Este cenário traria um periodo de instabilidade com tempo quente, seguindo-se um agravamente significativo do estado do tempo, e posterior entrada de uma circulação mais fresca e esatavel de NW.

(Há no entanto  a possibilidade da depressão passar demasiado a norte..ai não teriamos um agarvamento tão significativo).

*Hipotese 2*






Assim a instabilidade vai-se desvanecendo, segue-se um periodo de circulação de W em altura, com entrada de algum ar mais seco e fresco essencialmente na região norte, e logo depois, uma acentuada subida da temperatura sob regime anticiclonico com circulação de SW em altura e de NE ou E á superficie.

*Para já tanto o ECMWF00z como o GFS12z de hoje, apontam um cenário mais proximo á Hipotese 1, para  a semana de 7 a 14 de Maio.  *


----------



## Gerofil (1 Mai 2012 às 11:19)

A manhã de hoje está a ser condicionada pela passagem de uma linha de instabilidade que afecta a *Estremadura, Alentejo e Algarve*, dando origem a aguaceiros pontualmente fortes e possivelmente acompanhados por trovoada e queda de granizo.
Pelas imagens disponíveis é previsível que esta instabilidade se dirija para leste/nordeste, afectando particularmente agora as regiões mais a leste do Alentejo e sotavento do Algarve.

Radar Extremadura Radar IM


----------



## stormy (1 Mai 2012 às 22:03)

Boas noites

GFS12z/HIRLAM12z

T+15h a T+36h ( 03h de 4f ás 00h de 5f)

Para o periodo em analise os modelos colocam a passagem de uma forte linha de instabilidade, associada a uma pluma de theta-e nos niveis baixos, com advecção e convergencia de uma massa de ar quente e humida.

Os parametros dinamicos são localmente passiveis de favorecer a formação de células organizadas capazes de causar rajadas de vento forte, nomeadamente na região centro/Lisboa e vale do Tejo durante o periodo das 09h ás 20h.

A linha de instabilidade deverá afectar todo o litoral oeste durante a madrugada e manhã, com aguaceiros e trovoadas por vezes fortes e acompanhadas por rajadas de vento até 75km.h, extendendo-se para o interior centro/sul e região mais interior do litoral norte durante o resto do dia.

No interior norte espera-se que a actividade convectiva seja limitada, ocorrendo no entanto precipitação estratiforme e orografica localmente forte e pressistente.

Na traseira da linha de instabilidade primária, continua a haver uma dinamica vertical e parametros termodinamicos suficientes para criar linhas de instabilidade por vezes forte, em principio a afectar mais a região centro e sul.


A nivel nacional, a area que me parece mais activa encontra-se entre o eixo Leiria-Guarda, para sul, até Sagres-Beja, com precipitação forte e pressistente e a possibilidade de fenomenos convectivos localmente intensos.

Penso que o que poderá vir a ser mais de ter em conta são as inundações em meio urbano, já que  * não *  há CAPE suficiente para causar fenomenos de muito maior severidade...


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Mai 2012 às 22:11)

O Aladdin na run das 12 coloca bastante precipitação durante as 9h e as 12h de amanhã entre Lagoa e Faro (mais coisa menos coisa), com o centro da acção ser Albufeira. Neste momento, o melhor é ver os modelos de mesoescala que fazem previsões melhores do que o GFS ou ECM.


----------



## David sf (1 Mai 2012 às 22:23)

Sim, os mesoscalares são melhores para prever com mais exactidão os locais onde ocorrerão maiores acumulados. Mas, por exemplo o WRF da MeteoGalicia (muito melhor que o Aladin) mete essa linha de instabilidade mais a sotavento, atingindo a região entre Albufeira e Olhão, com acumulados na ordem dos 10 / 15 mm em 6 horas.


----------



## stormy (2 Mai 2012 às 00:17)

Boas..

*Médio prazo ( T0 a T+72h)*


Segundo o ECMWF12z teremos a manutenção de uma situação de instabilidade, favorecida pela continua advecção quente nos niveis baixos.








O forte jet de niveis medios e altos, conjuntamente com a formação de várias linhas de frontogenese, onde o ar frio que circula a depressão se encontra com ar muito quente e energético vindo de sul, deverão manter o regime instavel até Sabado

Segundo a analise mesoescalar do HIRLAM12z, as condições para convecção organizada e localmente forte, acompanhada por granizo e chuva/vento por vezes intensos, vão melhorar especialmente no perioro entre as 10h de amanhã, 4f, e a manhã de Sabado.
A justificação prende-se com a intensificação do vento nos niveis altos e médios ( shear), um perfil rotacional do vento com a altura ( veering) e a permanencia de massas de ar quente e humido que são inestabilizadas pela passagem de linhas de instabilidade, e por massas de ar frio em altura.

Sendo assim, vale a pena ir consultando os avisos do IM, e o radar, de modo a ir seguindo as bandas convectivas mais activas.
E tomar algumas percauções básicas....manter as vias de drenagem desimpedidas, ou os objectos bem fixos ou em locais seguros


----------



## beachboy30 (2 Mai 2012 às 11:24)

Entretanto, e enquanto gozamos este "inverno" fora de época, com chuvinha e vento, o GFS e o GEFS parecem estar a apontar, e de uma forma quase sistemática (run após run), para uma segunda semana de Maio sempre a aquecer, com um culminar de uma poderosa corrente de E/NE no final de semana com geopotenciais bem altos na P.I., o que nesta altura do ano traria temperaturas já bem elevadas e HR baixa... Resta saber se se confirma... Ainda tentei confirmar O ECMWF mas acho as as últimas run's não foram bem atualizadas...

A tendência parece estar lá, acho que só uma "cut-off" poderá quebrar esta tendência, mas ainda falta muito tempo...

Vamos ver...


----------



## stormy (2 Mai 2012 às 20:53)

Boas tardes

*Analise a curto prazo ( 00h de 5f a 00h de 6f )*

Amanhã os modelos continuam a colocar um fluxo de SW humido e quente nos niveis baixos, e um fluxo forte, a intensificar-se, do quadrante W/WSW nos niveis médios e altos.

Temos portanto uma situação dinamica favoravel á ocorrencia de trovoadas e aguaceiros por vezes fortes e acompanhados por rajadas de vento fortes.
Tambem é prevista uma situação de menor nebulosidade durante as horas iniciais do dia, favorecendo o aquecimento diurno e a inestabilização da Atmosfera.

Segundo o GFS12z teremos CAPE  atingir valores na ordem dos 500-700J/Kg, e LI na ordem dos -2.
O TT index por volta dos 45 a 55 indica tambem uma atmosfera baixa instavel e condutiva a rapidos movimentos ascencionais.
Segundo o ECMWF12z e o HIRLAM12 teremos um jet nos niveis medios forte, e depois, a partir da tarde, a entrada de uma nova perturbação, em sintonia com o pico do aquecimento diurno.

Aos 650-550hpa há uma dry layer, que pode favorecer a ocorrencia de granizo e fenomenos de transporte vertical de momento ( ou seja, da energia do vento em altura).


*As regiões á partida mais condutivas a desenvolvimentos convectivos localmente severos  são o litoral norte e centro e as zonas a sul do eixo Aveiro-Guarda e norte do eixo Sagres-Beja*...

*Sendo que o litoral a norte da Figueira da foz será mais afectado em principio ao fim da tarde e durante a noite para 6f. 
*

Não são de excluir nessas areas novos desenvolvimentos de tornados, nomeadamente nos distritos de Lisboa, Santarem, Portalegre Evora, Castelo Branco e Leiria ( lembrem-se que amanha os parametros estão melhores que hoje e hoje já houve alguns registos).


Assim sendo, volto a aconselhar que  as pessoas tomem algumas medidas de precaução básicas....como manter as valas de drenagem desimpedidas e os objectos soltos guardados, e melhorar a fixação dos objectos que teem nos quintais ou varandas, assim como deixar os estores de casa fechados enquanto passam o dia a trabalhar....pelo sim pelo não mais vale prevenir que remediar


*Isto é apenas uma intrepertação dos modelos!*


----------



## trovoadas (2 Mai 2012 às 23:38)

Esperemos que aqui no sul as nossas serras consigam surpreender amanhã...As previsões não apontam nada de significativo aqui para o Algarve mas nunca se sabe...


----------



## beachboy30 (3 Mai 2012 às 10:39)

beachboy30 disse:


> Entretanto, e enquanto gozamos este "inverno" fora de época, com chuvinha e vento, o GFS e o GEFS parecem estar a apontar, e de uma forma quase sistemática (run após run), para uma segunda semana de Maio sempre a aquecer, com um culminar de uma poderosa corrente de E/NE no final de semana com geopotenciais bem altos na P.I., o que nesta altura do ano traria temperaturas já bem elevadas e HR baixa... Resta saber se se confirma... Ainda tentei confirmar O ECMWF mas acho as as últimas run's não foram bem atualizadas...
> 
> A tendência parece estar lá, acho que só uma "cut-off" poderá quebrar esta tendência, mas ainda falta muito tempo...
> 
> Vamos ver...



Entretanto será mesmo de aproveitar esta chuvinha destes dias já que o ECMWF (tanto a run operacional, mas principalmente o ensemble) voltam a carregar na corrente de NE/E para o final da próxima semana, com geopotenciais bem elevados. Nesta altura do ano, tal traduzir-se-à em temperaturas elevadas e HR baixa. Os outros modelos (GFS/GEFS, etc.) também parecem ir atrás, e a tendência tem-se mantido run após run... Torna-se, portanto, cada vez mais um cenário mais plausivel.... Mas ainda falta muito tempo, situação a acompanhar.


----------



## Microburst (3 Mai 2012 às 11:22)

beachboy30 disse:


> Entretanto será mesmo de aproveitar esta chuvinha destes dias já que o ECMWF (tanto a run operacional, mas principalmente o ensemble) voltam a carregar na corrente de NE/E para o final da próxima semana, com geopotenciais bem elevados. Nesta altura do ano, tal traduzir-se-à em temperaturas elevadas e HR baixa. Os outros modelos (GFS/GEFS, etc.) também parecem ir atrás, e a tendência tem-se mantido run após run... Torna-se, portanto, cada vez mais um cenário mais plausivel.... Mas ainda falta muito tempo, situação a acompanhar.



O IM, na sua previsão a 10 dias para a cidade de Lisboa, assinala uma subida bastante acentuada da temperatura de Quarta para Quinta-feira que vem, chegando aos quase 10 graus de diferença. Passa-se do 8 para o 80...


----------



## trovoadas (3 Mai 2012 às 11:24)

beachboy30 disse:


> Entretanto será mesmo de aproveitar esta chuvinha destes dias já que o ECMWF (tanto a run operacional, mas principalmente o ensemble) voltam a carregar na corrente de NE/E para o final da próxima semana, com geopotenciais bem elevados. Nesta altura do ano, tal traduzir-se-à em temperaturas elevadas e HR baixa. Os outros modelos (GFS/GEFS, etc.) também parecem ir atrás, e a tendência tem-se mantido run após run... Torna-se, portanto, cada vez mais um cenário mais plausivel.... Mas ainda falta muito tempo, situação a acompanhar.



Pois um cenário nada agradável ! De um cenário frio/frio passamos para um cenário quente /quente. 
Bom o que parece certo é uma melhoria significativa do estado do tempo a partir de Domingo e com as temperaturas rapidamente a subir, até porque já não estamos em tempo de ter temperaturas abaixo dos 20ºc.
Depois ao longo da semana que vem ainda há a possibilidade de uns restos de frentes que rasarão a península afectando essencialmente as regiões do Norte e mais o Minho/Douro Litoral.
A questão agora é saber as temperaturas que se poderão atingir lá mais para o fim da próxima semana.


----------



## c.bernardino (3 Mai 2012 às 12:44)

Não querendo ser destrutivo, penso que a previsão no espaço de uma semana é extremamente incerta, e um pequeno desvio pode significar um erro brutal na previsão.
Qualquer pessoa pode ver as saidas automáticas dos modelos mas nós sabemos que nestas situações, a 6-7 dias pouco valem. Principalmente quando vemos uma subida de 9ºC de máxima de um dia para o outro.
atenção: o cenário é possível, mas ...

A quem lê estas linhas, fará bem em moderar as expectativas, ou pelo menos não propagar "previsões" com elevado grau de falibilidade.
corremos o risco de voltar a ter uma semana "nhec" e....


----------



## miguel (3 Mai 2012 às 12:50)

É quase impossível que não tenhamos uma semana que vem bem diferente desta!! vai estar bem mais quente a fazer mesmo lembrar dias de verão!! quanto a subidas de quase 10ºC de um dia para o outro não acredito nisso vai subir ao longo de toda a semana a começar já domingo, devendo ficar mais para o meio e fim da semana valores próximos dos 30ºC em muitos locais em especial mais a sul, acho muito difícil que não se concretize!!


----------



## stormy (3 Mai 2012 às 13:48)

Boas tardes

*Previsão a longo prazo ( 7-14 Maio)*

Bom, tendo em conta a carta da média do ensemble do ECMWF00z de hoje, a tendencia durante a semana aponta para  a manutenção de um nucleo de baixas pressões no Atlantico central, que establece uma circulação de ar humido e quente sobre todo o Atlantico leste.

Uma zona de baixas associada a um cavado deverá criar instabilidade sobre o Atlantico NE, e NW/N da Europa, á medida que as perturbações nela inseridas vão interagindo com ar mais quente e humido vindo de SW em todos os niveis.














Sendo assim, espera-se uma subida da temperatura e do ponto de orvalho no território continental e Madeira, e instabilidade por vezes forte nos Açores.

No continente teremos um fluxo do quadrante S, rodando para NE á superficie fruto da intensificação de um campo anticiclonico sobre o Mediterraneo e a zona maritima a oeste da PI.
A massa de ar nos niveis baixos será no entanto caracterizada por conter alguma humidade, que se vai espalhando para leste vinda do Atlantico e misturando-se na porção ocidental da circulação do dito anticiclone.

A subida de temperatura, será muito notavel, em alguns locais mais de 10-12ºC nas maximas e 2-5ºC nas minimas , e as brisas maritimas no litoral serão em geral fracas, salvo a possivel situação de sueste no Alagrve.

Na região Norte/interior centro pode haver proximidade suficiente das perturbações que correm no Golfo de Biscaia, gerando alguma nebulosidade baixa no litoral, e possibilidade de aguaceiros e trovoadas no interior durante a tarde ( especialmente para o meio e 2a metade da semana).

Para o fim de semana espera-se que  a dorsal Africana se reforçe, acentuando a circulação Anticiclonica á superficie no Mediterraneo e SW da Europa, espera-se fluxo de NE sobre todo o território, com entrada de ar mais seco e estavel e a manutenção da situação de tempo quente, sendo possivel nova subida de temperatura no Litoral oeste....o ar mais seco deverá atenuar um pouco a sensação de calor...

*Uma nota * ao pessoal com alergias, desde o inicio de Abril tivemos condições boas para o crescimento vegetal em todo o pais, e com a acentuada subida de temperatura e forte insolação previstas para a proxima semana, toda a vegetação que nasceu ( gramineas essencialmente) será estimulada a florir com vigor...logo, a partir de 4f-6f os niveis de polen deverão estar bem altos, ao que se vai juntar algumas poeiras vindas de leste com aquele fortalecer do vento no fim de semana.


----------



## stormy (3 Mai 2012 às 16:15)

Boas tardes

*17h de 5f a 17h de 6f*


Numa actualização á analise de ontem, uma vista de olhos por aquela que parece ser a penultima perturbação que nos vai afectar com potencial de algum tempo severo:







Temos uma short-wave associada á circulação em altitude da depressão, que deverá afectar o território nas proximas horas, como alias foi referido ontem.
Não se esperam alterações face ao cenário que ontem foi explicado.

Esta perturbação traz na sua dianteira uma região de vorticidade positiva, com favorecimento de movimentos ascensionais.
Associada a ela encontra-se uma massa de ar fria nos niveis medios e altos, e uma linha de convergencia nos niveis baixos.

O dia de hoje tem sido relativamente calmo, apesar da dinamica ter estado razoavel....vão aparecendo apenas algumas células localmente fortes na zona onde eram previstas, vale do Tejo, Alto Alentejo e Alentejo central....no entanto a partir das proximas horas deverá haver um aumento da actividade, especialmente no Alto Alentejo, Vale do Tejo e litoral norte e centro, com ocorrencia de aguaceiros mais fortes e concentrados e vento por vezes forte do quadrante sul.
Tambem ocorrerão trovoadas e queda de granizo.

A partir do fim da tarde e durante a noite, a actividade afectará maioritariamente o litoral a norte do C. Carvoeiro, embora haja alguma incerteza, podendo a faixa entre o C. de Sines e o C. Carvoeiro tambem ser afectada.


Amanhã  uma nova perturbação mais fraca deverá causar uma situação de convecção por vezes forte, com aguaceiros e trovoadas acompanhados por granizo e vento por vezes forte, especialmente no Litoral norte e centro e interior a norte do eixo Setubal-Evora.

A partir do final da tarde de amanhã espera-se uma melhoria significativa, e Sábado teremos uma situação de aguaceiros fracos a moderados, associados a uma frente fria pouco activa....no Algarve poderá chover um pouco mais pois a frente interage com uma bolsa de ar instavel nos niveis baixos e médios, mas não parece haver dinamica para trovoadas organizadas ou severas.


----------



## Maria Papoila (3 Mai 2012 às 16:46)

stormy disse:


> Boas tardes
> 
> A partir do final da tarde de amanhã espera-se uma melhoria significativa, e Sábado teremos uma situação de aguaceiros fracos a moderados, associados a uma frente fria pouco activa....no Algarve poderá chover um pouco mais pois a frente interage com uma bolsa de ar instavel nos niveis baixos e médios, mas não parece haver dinamica para trovoadas organizadas ou severas.



Boa tarde,

Stormy acha que vai haver aguaceiros ainda no Sábado?  Estive a ver no windguru e eles dão pouquissima neblusidade, vento fraco e o mar vai baixar. Gostava tanto que o tempo melhorasse um pouco. Já estou farta deste Inverno tardio, logo eu que adoro a Primavera. E depois gostava de entrar mas tenho medo do mar de Inverno que é o que tem estado - periodo alto, ondas com muita força e todas partidas pelo vento 
Faça uma previsão especificamente dedicada a ... sonhadores optimistas, ponto!


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Mai 2012 às 16:50)

stormy disse:


> A partir do final da tarde de amanhã espera-se uma melhoria significativa, e Sábado teremos uma situação de aguaceiros fracos a moderados, associados a uma frente fria pouco activa....no Algarve poderá chover um pouco mais pois a frente interage com uma bolsa de ar instavel nos niveis baixos e médios, mas não parece haver dinamica para trovoadas organizadas ou severas.



Eu diria que Sábado pode ocorrer algumas inundações no Sotavento Algarvio ou mesmo um pouco por todo o Algarve. O Hirlam coloca precipitação no Algarve no dia de Sábado praticamente todo o dia, e tem vindo reforçando essa teoria de run para run. Acredito que possa ocorrer algumas inundações localizadas, por exemplo em Olhão, em Faro, em Albufeira, em Altura, ou seja em locais propícios a inundações. Acredito que Sábado vai ser o melhor dia no Algarve litoral com algumas trovoadas e aguaceiros fortes.


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Mai 2012 às 16:50)

stormy disse:


> A partir do final da tarde de amanhã espera-se uma melhoria significativa, e Sábado teremos uma situação de aguaceiros fracos a moderados, associados a uma frente fria pouco activa....no Algarve poderá chover um pouco mais pois a frente interage com uma bolsa de ar instavel nos niveis baixos e médios, mas não parece haver dinamica para trovoadas organizadas ou severas.



Eu diria que Sábado pode ocorrer algumas inundações no Sotavento Algarvio ou mesmo um pouco por todo o Algarve. O Hirlam coloca precipitação no Algarve no dia de Sábado praticamente todo o dia, e tem vindo reforçando essa teoria de run para run. Acredito que possa ocorrer algumas inundações localizadas, por exemplo em Olhão, em Faro, em Albufeira, em Altura, ou seja em locais propícios a inundações. Acredito que Sábado vai ser o melhor dia no Algarve litoral com algumas trovoadas e aguaceiros fortes.


----------



## stormy (3 Mai 2012 às 16:55)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Eu diria que Sábado pode ocorrer algumas inundações no Sotavento Algarvio ou mesmo um pouco por todo o Algarve. O Hirlam coloca precipitação no Algarve no dia de Sábado praticamente todo o dia, e tem vindo reforçando essa teoria de run para run. Acredito que possa ocorrer algumas inundações localizadas, por exemplo em Olhão, em Faro, em Albufeira, em Altura, ou seja em locais propícios a inundações. Acredito que Sábado vai ser o melhor dia no Algarve litoral com algumas trovoadas e aguaceiros fortes.



É melhor esperar pela run de amanhã, eu não digo que não, já tivemos situações similares em que acabou por chover muito no sul...
Convecção forte em principio não...mas alguns aguaceiros, com alguma celula embebida, e bastante precipitação estratiforme ou mista...

Para já a situação de Sabado aponta para aguaceiros em todo o pais, por vezes moderados, quanto ao sul, vamos vendo como a frente se comporta ao interagir com a tal bolsa de ar mais energético.


----------



## trovoadas (3 Mai 2012 às 20:11)

As previsões valem o que valem nestas situações...por exemplo agora há uma linha de instabilidade que entrou pelo Barlavento Algarvio e parece que vai afectar boa parte do Algarve. Esta situação não vinha nos modelos que praticamente não davam precipitação no Algarve no dia de hoje.
Para Sábado teremos mesmo que aguardar e não adianta estar com as expectativas muito altas, apenas há que ter esperança numa boa despedida deste Inverno fora de tempo.


----------



## trovoadas (4 Mai 2012 às 10:41)

O ECMWF já coloca alguma precipitação para o sul (Baixo Alentejo e Algarve) mas antecipa o evento, ocorrendo grande parte dessa precipitação na noite de hoje e madrugada de amanhã o que pode indicar um dia de amanhã já muito calmo e com algum sol. No entanto este modelo está um pouco baralhado no que toca às zonas que poderão ver mais precipitação. Coloca apenas uma zona bem reduzida ali na costa oeste Alentejana (Mil Fontes, Zambujeira) como sendo a região a ver mais chuva nesta madrugada.
De realçar depois é a muita chuva que este modelo coloca para Segunda e Terça nas regiões do Norte. É esperar para ver...

Para a semana que vem, e espero que tudo passe de uma miragem, o IM na previsão a 10 dias já coloca 34ºc para Beja e 31ºc para Lisboa lá para sexta-Feira...


----------



## beachboy30 (4 Mai 2012 às 11:06)

trovoadas disse:


> Para a semana que vem, e espero que tudo passe de uma miragem, o IM na previsão a 10 dias já coloca 34ºc para Beja e 31ºc para Lisboa lá para sexta-Feira...



Para já ainda é uma miragem, mas cada vez mais com fortes probabilidades de se tornar realidade... É que não é só o ECMWF a dar a tendência de uma corrente de NE/E no continente... O GFS vai atrás... Run's operacionais e ensembles... E há mais modelos a irem atrás... Geopotenciais elevadíssimos... A tendência tem-se mantido run após run... Aparentemente vem mesmo aí calor... Mas em Maio é perfeitamente normal temperaturas de 30ºC... A acontecer no fim de semana, as praias vão encher, filas e filas, é típico...  Mas já começa a ser tempo dela...


----------



## stormy (4 Mai 2012 às 15:04)

Boas tardes

A situação dos próximos dias é ainda um pouco complicada de defenir ao pormenor...fica aqui um resumo com base no ECMWF00z e GFS06z.

*Sábado*

Uma frente fria deverá cruzar o território, com precipitação fraca a moderada, excepto no sul, onde será mais intensa.
A sul de Setubal-Evora teremos a frente a interagir com uma bolsa de ar quente e humido, levando ao fortalecer da instabilidade.
É mesmo possivel a formação de uma pequena baixa mesoescalar, sugerida por alguns modelos, que trará uma situação de chuva continua, alguma convecção embebida com agauceiros mais fortes e um aumento ligeiro da agitação maritima no Algarve.

*
Domingo*

Teremos um dia de céu pouco nublado, com a possibilidade de aguaceiros no interior durante a tarde, e uma descida da temperatura minima.

*Segunda Feira*

Espera-se um aumento da nebulosidade, no litoral norte e centro, onde poderá ocorrer alguma chuva, especialmente nas serras e montes costeiros/litorais.
A Sul de Lisboa-Castelo Branco espera-se apenas alguma nebulosidade dispersa, talvez com algum chuvisco durante a madrugada.

Espera-se uma subida da temperatura, particularmente notória nas minimas, e uma subida da temperatura do ponto de orvalho, que poderá causar nebelinas especialmente no norte e centro.

*Terça Feira a Quinta Feira*

Situação de céu pouco nublado com tempo quente e abafado em praticamente todo o pais, no extremo noroeste podem no entato ocorrer algumas nebelinas/nuvens baixas e precipitação fraca a moderada nas serras costeiras do Geres e Marão, mas com temperaturas agradaveis, e no interior norte  e centro durante a tarde são possiveis trovoadas.
As temperaturas localmente poderão ultrapassar os 26ºC, especialmente no sul, com tempo abafado.

*Sexta Feira a Domingo*
Tempo quente com vento de Leste ou Sudeste, subida de temperatura, que deverá superar os 30ºC em todo o Sul, excepto o Algarve onde deverá haver algum levante.
Humidade a manter-se elevada, acentuando a sensação de calor.


----------



## David sf (4 Mai 2012 às 17:59)

A avaliar pela run mais recente do GFS, 12z, as afinações de última hora colocaram a zona de maior precipitação um pouco mais a norte, afectando durante esta madrugada com maior intensidade o Alentejo, essencialmente a região situada a sul do eixo Lisboa-Évora.

Depois, já a partir do final do dia de amanhã, vamos assistir a um desagravamento progressivo das condições meteorológicas, sendo que, em relação ao que escreveu o Stormy, apenas discordo com o dia de terça feira, que ainda deverá ser de chuva, com alguma intensidade a norte, e fraca no centro, e não é de descartar que atinja o sul do país.

Para o final da semana que vem, começa a preparar-se uma configuração atmosférica um pouco inusual para a época, em que uma depressão a oeste dos Açores provocaria uma subida da dorsal mesmo sobre a Península Ibérica. Tal configuração, originaria um fluxo de sul em altitude e de sueste ou este à superfície, com a possibilidade de termos a iso 20 a 850 hpa a englobar quase todo o território continental, e nalgumas saídas mais extremas, a iso 24 a aparecer no sul do país, como a mais recente saída operacional do ECMWF. Com as devidas reservas, pois os ensembles do ECMWF têm sido consistentemente menos quentes que a saída operacional, poderíamos ter temperaturas acima dos 30 graus em todo o país, as primeiras noites tropicais do ano, e eventualmente em locais mais quentes, largamente acima dos 30.


----------



## stormy (4 Mai 2012 às 18:10)

David sf disse:


> A avaliar pela run mais recente do GFS, 12z, as afinações de última hora colocaram a zona de maior precipitação um pouco mais a norte, afectando durante esta madrugada com maior intensidade o Alentejo, essencialmente a região situada a sul do eixo Lisboa-Évora.
> 
> Depois, já a partir do final do dia de amanhã, vamos assistir a um desagravamento progressivo das condições meteorológicas, sendo que, em relação ao que escreveu o Stormy, apenas discordo com o dia de terça feira, que ainda deverá ser de chuva, com alguma intensidade a norte, e fraca no centro, e não é de descartar que atinja o sul do país.
> 
> Para o final da semana que vem, começa a preparar-se uma configuração atmosférica um pouco inusual para a época, em que uma depressão a oeste dos Açores provocaria uma subida da dorsal mesmo sobre a Península Ibérica. Tal configuração, originaria um fluxo de sul em altitude e de sueste ou este à superfície, com a possibilidade de termos a iso 20 a 850 hpa a englobar quase todo o território continental, e nalgumas saídas mais extremas, a iso 24 a aparecer no sul do país, como a mais recente saída operacional do ECMWF. Com as devidas reservas, pois os ensembles do ECMWF têm sido consistentemente menos quentes que a saída operacional, poderíamos ter temperaturas acima dos 30 graus em todo o país, as primeiras noites tropicais do ano, e eventualmente em locais mais quentes, largamente acima dos 30.



3f poderemos ter alguma convecção...ainda não precebi bem o que o modelo insinua.
A carta de theta-e mostra uma pluma tropical a chegar, portanto frente quente, que depois vai libertar uma massa de ar muito quente e humida.
Podemos ter alguma instabilidade associada a esta frente quente, algo normal ás nossas latitudes na estação quente...

A partir de 3f á noite teremos a dorsal a restituir um ambiente pouco favoravel a movimentos convectivos, só que é tamanha a energia nos niveis baixos ( ar tropical reaquecido sobre terra e com o conteudo em agua a ser acrescido pela evapotranspiração), que acho possivel haver alguma actividade convectiva, mais a norte, onde a influencia da dorsal é menor.

Mas é impossivel de prever....depende do aquecimento diurno, de infimas mudanças na alta atmosfera, dos ventos a interagir com as areas montanhosas..
Potencial há, e é muito...alias, acredito que caso venha um cavado na outra semana, haja condições para uns dias de forte instabilidade!

Mas pronto...para já é melhor ver isto dia após dia


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Mai 2012 às 12:18)

Acho que nunca tinha visto uma distância tão grande em relação à média .


----------



## beachboy30 (5 Mai 2012 às 12:42)

De facto já parece praticamente certo, avizinham-se dias bem quentes para o final da próxima semana, principalmente no fim de semana... Iso 20º bem perto do nosso país... Até o litoral oeste deverá ter uns 3 ou 4 dias bem quentes... Tudo dependerá da brisa marítima... Resta saber o que nos espera depois desse episódio de calor (quase) certo...


----------



## stormy (5 Mai 2012 às 13:34)

Boas tardes

Aqui um resumo de médio e longo prazo,  com base no GFS00z e ECMWF00z.


*Domingo*

Céu em geral pouco nublado, possibilidade de aguaceiros nas zonas do interior, nomeadamente as areas mais montanhosas do norte e centro durante  a tarde.
Vento fraco.

*Segunda Feira*

Céu muito nublado, com periodos de chuva por vezes forte no litoral norte  e centro a partir da tarde.

Espera-se a aproximação e passagem de uma frente quente e de um WCB ( warm conveyour belt, uma corrente de ar tropical instavel e muito humido), que deverá trazer chuva continua, com algumas celulas/cumulus embebidos a causar periodos de chuva forte essencialmente no litoral a norte do cabo Carvoeiro/Raso e nas serras litorais do norte  e centro.
No sul teremos chuva fraca, talvez não chova na região sudeste e vale do guadiana.

As temperaturas subirão, especialmente as minimas e  o vento será moderado de SSW.

*Terça Feira*

Chuva por vezes moderada no norte/NW durante a madrugada e manhã, sendo que á tarde/fim da manhã preve-se melhoria.

No centro e no sul céu pouco nublado, com tempo relativamente quente e humido, temperaturas em subida.

*Quarta Feira a Domingo*

Situação de tempo quente, especialmente no centro e sul, com temperaturas acima dos 30ºC, noites bastante quentes para a epoca e humidade elevada a fazer aumentar a sensação de calor.

No entanto, no Geres/minho podem ocorrer alguns nevoeiros com  chuviscos especialmente duarnte a noite de 4f e 5f, e no interior norte o calor associado ao forçamento orográfico pode levar á formação de algumas trovoadas durante a tarde...mas com baixa probabilidade de ocorrencia.


----------



## Gerofil (5 Mai 2012 às 15:31)

A presença de complexos núcleos de baixas pressões, estendendo-se desde o Arquipélago dos Açores até à Península Ibérica serão responsáveis por um agravamento do estado do tempo, a partir de hoje nos Açores e de amanhã à tarde em Portugal Continental.
Assim, os Açores irão manter-se durante vários dias com uma situação de tempo instável, com céu muito nublado e períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, por vezes fortes, com vento moderado a forte do quadrante sul.
Para Portugal Continental espera-se um aumento da nebulosidade a partir da tarde, com possibilidade de ocorrência de precipitação para a noite; a precipitação estender-se-á do litoral para o interior ao longo da noite de Domingo para Segunda-feira, podendo tornar-se forte nas regiões do norte e centro do território de Portugal Continental.


----------



## beachboy30 (6 Mai 2012 às 22:04)

Boas noites .

Constato que o forum anda muito calado... Será das previsões que aí vêm a partir de 4ª feira? 

Bom, os modelos continuam bastante concordantes quanto a isso: geopotenciais bem elevados na P.I. e temperaturas a subir no continente para valores superiores a 30ºC. A questão é saber se se irá estabelecer uma corrente de leste no continente ou não. Alguns modelos apontam para isso, outros nem tanto (por exemplo, a run operacional das 12h do ECMWF aponta para uma corrente não tanto de NE/E, mas mais de N para o fim de semana, o que resultaria possivelmente em temperaturas não tão altas, especialmente no litoral oeste). No entanto, os ensembles vão mais para a corrente de leste, pelo que o litoral oeste teria temperaturas mais elevadas...

É uma questão de se verem as cenas dos próximos capítulos... Eu aposto mais na corrente de leste . Certa é a chegada do calor, restará saber até quando... Ficar-se-à pelo fim de semana?


----------



## David sf (6 Mai 2012 às 22:16)

E parece que vem aí o calor. Após dois dias de alguma instabilidade, principalmente a norte e centro, a partir de quarta feira é tempo de tirar de novo as roupas de verão do armário (já de lá não saíam desde março).

Todos os modelos concordam que uma depressão na zona dos Açores impulsionará a subida da dorsal sobre a Península Ibérica, com a entrada de isos a 850 hpa bastante altas, no sul possivelmente superiores a 20ºC.

Média dos ensembles do ECMWF:











O fluxo à superfície será continental, podendo as temperaturas subir bem acima dos 30ºC em todo o país.

A duração deste evento é ainda uma incógnita, a run operacional do ECMWF acaba com tudo logo no sábado, com uma entrada fresca de norte, mas essa opção parece claramente um outlier face à média dos ensembles.

Run operacional:






Média dos ensembles:






Quanto ao GFS está bastante estável na opção calor, basta ver o diagrama de ensembles para o Alentejo central:






A minha aposta é para que tenhamos um evento de calor bastante pouco usual para a época do ano, a durar até segunda ou terça da semana que vem, atingindo-se as temperaturas mais extremas no fim de semana.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (6 Mai 2012 às 22:19)

beachboy30 disse:


> Boas noites .
> 
> Constato que o forum anda muito calado... Será das previsões que aí vêm a partir de 4ª feira?
> 
> ...



Boa noite beachboy30,

De facto a run operacional 12Z do EMCWF aponta para um corrente de Norte na zona do Minho o que não favorece tanto as temperaturas elevadas mas realmente se for e como dizem os ensembles uma corrente de Leste/NE então as cidades como Porto e Braga podem ter temperaturas a rondaram 25-26ºC na boa.... Sabemos por experiência que Lestada nessas 2 cidades no verão traduz-se simplesmente por temperaturas diurnas superiores à 30ºC e por noites tropicais mas ainda falta calor acumulado no interior da Espanha para tal acontecer.....

Cmps.


----------



## stormy (7 Mai 2012 às 17:22)

Boas tardes

Resumo dos proximos dias com base no GFS12z de hoje, e ECMWF00z de hoje tambem.

*Terça Feira*

Céu muito nublado, tornando-se pouco nublado no centro e sul.
No norte esperam-se periodos de chuva, por vezes moderada, até ao final da manhã, passando a regime de aguaceiros fracos á tarde, que se podem extender a trás-os-montes.
Temperaturas em subida, nomeadamente as minimas, com as maximas a subir de modo mais notório a sul de Sintra-Estrela.
Vento fraco de SW.

*Quarta Feira*

Céu em geral pouco nublado, com periodos de maior nebulosidade no norte, e  possibilidade de chuviscos pela madrugada no Geres/Minho.
Subida acentuada da temperatura maxima, tempo quente e abafado.
Possibilidade de aguaceiros durante  a tarde no interior norte e centro, localmente acompanhados de trovoada.
Vento fraco variavel, rodando para oeste á tarde.

*Quinta Feira*

Céu limpo, subida da temperatura, mais acentuada no norte, com tempo quente e abafado e noites a tornarem-se notóriamente quentes, especialmente na zona centro e sul.
Vento fraco de E ou SE, rodando para W ou SW durante a tarde no litoral.
Possibilidade de trovoada nas areas montanhosas do interior norte durante a tarde.

*Sexta Feira a Domingo*

Tempo quente, com céu em geral limpo e ventos fracos do quadrante leste, mais intensos de ESE no Algarve e brisas maritimas fracas durante o fim da tarde no litoral oeste.
Possibilidade de trovoada nas areas montanhosas do Interior norte e centro durante a tarde.


----------



## stormy (8 Mai 2012 às 15:53)

Boas tardes !

A Pluma tropical que continuará a influenciar o estado do tempo nos proximos dias:

http://tropic.ssec.wisc.edu/real-time/mimic-tpw/natl/main.html




Toda a massa de ar tropical vai lentamente disseminar-se pelo SW da Europa, misturando-se com uma outra massa de ar tropical continental proveniente do norte de Africa.

Os proximos dias serão assim bastante quentes, no caso de Pt continental só a região norte terá dias com mais alguma nebulosidade a moderar as temperaturas...
E devido ao forte aquecimento são possiveis trovoadas dispersas e pouco frequentes nos sistemas montanhosos do interior norte e centro, meseta norte de Espanha e sobre a França, sendo que neste ultimo caso podem ser localmente severos.


EDIT

Parece que já temos newsletter do IM 

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/media/notici.../media/noticias/textos/tempo_quente_maio.html


----------



## meteorologist (8 Mai 2012 às 16:42)

Boa tarde forum,

Já estou com calor só de ver os mapas .

A corrente de NE que se deverá estabelecer fruto da aproximação de um anticiclone, também irá ajudar a que as temperaturas não sejam tão elevadas nas regiões do litoral norte. Eu diria que poderá haver condições favoráveis à formação de nevoeiro junto à costa. A NW da península é que deverá haver bastante actividade, fruto da interacção entre a pluma quente tropical com o ar fresco trazido pela corrente de NE (as nossas simulações assim o indicam).

Entretanto os ensembles do AO e da NAO parecem indicar uma mudança no padrão atmosférico, revelando anomalias positivas. 

Cumps


----------



## stormy (8 Mai 2012 às 17:40)

Boas..

*Análise de longo prazo ( 14Mai a 18Mai), ECMWF00z/GFS12z.*

A configuração que parece querer aparecer para inicios e meados da proxima semana conta com uma dorsal bipartida no Atlantico ( que aliás é o padrão que espero a nivel sazonal para o Verão), com uma cut-off a S/SE dos Açores e uma baixa pressão cavada a SE ou E da Gronelandia, proximo ou a sul da Islandia.

*Não acredito, pelo menos até ao outro fim de semana, que ocorra uma entrada fria de N/NW pois sobre o Atlantico nordeste prevalece uma bolsa de ar polar maritimo estavel incompativel com grandes desenvolvimentos extratropicais, que depois arrastem grandes correntes polares.*

Passamos portanto há hipótese que proponho, que é a que vamos ter um bom desenvolvimento ciclónico no Atlantico norte, alimentado por uma pluma de ar quente que sai da América...com o passar do tempo teremos a formação de um vasto campo depressionário que se vai unir á Cut-off perto dos Açores:










Com isto espero que se mantenha o tempo quente para  a época até meados da semana, depois a tendencia é que o cavado se vá aproximando do continente, e a PI fique sobre uma cicrulação ciclónica mais instavel.

Tenho bastante confiança neste cenário apesar de não estar ainda bem visivel nos modelos devido a um padrão que eu tenho observado no Atlantico em situações similares ( que eu chamo dipolo térmico Atlantico), em que o Atlantico por vezes assiste a um aquecimento de uma das suas margens enquanto a outra arrefece, e vice verso.

Neste caso, há muita energia a ser empurrada para o SW Europeu, e pelo Atlantico central e nordeste, enquanto no Canadá/Gronelandia/Islandia a entrada de ar frio se vai acentuando.
Ao fim de algum tempo a tendencia é que se vão criando fortes baixas pressões no Atalntico norte, que vão lançando cavados para sudeste, que por sua vez encontram um ambiente bom para o seu aprofundamento, e assim vão progredindo para leste acabando por abarcar toda a Europa e mesmo a PI.



*Resumindo*:

Acredito num inicio de semana quente, seguindo-se uma descida gradual da temperatura a aprtir do dia 14, e um periodo de crescente instabilidade á medida que as perturbações vão crescendo no Atlantico e aproximando-se do continente Europeu.
Lá mais para o fim da semana as temperaturas terão descido para valores normais para a época, e poderemos ter um regime instavel com uma circulação de W nos niveis altos, e muita actividade extratropical na faixa compreendida entre a Islandia e a Grã Bretenha/França, que então poderá arrastar ar mais frio directamente sobre a PI.

*
Não se esqueçam que isto é apenas uma intrepetação, falivel, do padrão/tendencia a longo prazo..*


----------



## beachboy30 (8 Mai 2012 às 18:55)

A grande incógnita neste momento é a nebolusidade alta prevista... Ela poderá ser responsável por menos aquecimento diurno no continente... Resta saber que partes do país irá afetar mais... Se mais o norte ou o sul...


----------



## Brunomc (8 Mai 2012 às 19:13)

Já viram os valores de Cape/LI para sexta e sábado ?? 
A sorte é que a humidade vai ser baixa.. 

*Vendas Novas*


Sexta-feira :


Cape  [ 1503 ]

LI     [ -6.4 ]


Sábado :


Cape    [ 2068 ]

LI [ -6.7 ]


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Mai 2012 às 19:18)

As temperaturas parece que irão começar a descer mais cedo que o previsto, os modelos têm vindo a tirar calor.


----------



## David sf (8 Mai 2012 às 21:20)

Ainda há muita dispersão no ensemble do GFS a partir do fim de semana, mas creio que o estado do tempo nos próximos dias não fugirá muito disto (e nisto GFS, ECMWF e GEM estão mais ou menos de acordo):

- tempo quente para a época, mas também nada de extraordinário, cerca de 30ºC no litoral e interior norte e centro, ou até menos (no norte), e perto dos 35ºC no interior sul, desde quinta feira até sábado ou domingo; é possível que já ocorra alguma nortada no sábado, e até na sexta, embora fraca;

- uma depressão polar vinda da Terra Nova atinge grande cavamento (provavelmente ciclogénese explosiva) entre a Islândia e o Reino unido, desgastando o anticiclone que entretanto se formara no Atlântico;











- essa depressão instalar-se-ia no Reino Unido, e ficaria bloqueada pela ascenção de uma dorsal na Europa de Leste; tal bloqueio permitiria a entrada de ar frio na Península Ibérica, devido à instalação de um fluxo anticiclónico de norte; assim as temperaturas começariam a descer no litoral e no interior norte ligeiramente no domingo e acentuadamente na segunda feira; no sul do país a descida dar-se-ia da mesma forma, um dia depois;











- após a normalização das temperaturas (na terça-feira já deverão estar normais em todo o país) há dois cenários em aberto; ou a depressão se mantém bloqueada no Reino Unido e mantém-se um fluxo anticiclónico de norte, mantendo as temperaturas normais ou até ligeiramente abaixo da média; ou a depressão segue para leste, e a dorsal tenderá a subir de novo sobre a península, pela acção da depressão que já está a afectar os Açores, e que por lá se deverá manter durante pelo menos uma semana.

PS: Apesar de haver muito CAPE em perspectiva, não me parece que haja grande possibilidade para termos algum evento convectivo no sul do país. A humidade estará bastante reduzida, nos momentos mais quentes. A haver alguma coisa é no interior norte e centro, mas ainda falta muito tempo.


----------



## Vince (8 Mai 2012 às 21:59)

Brunomc disse:


> Já viram os valores de Cape/LI para sexta e sábado ??
> A sorte é que a humidade vai ser baixa..




Sim, o CAPE tem valores elevadíssimos, não é muito comum vermos por cá CAPE a chegar aos 2300j/kg mesmo quando o modelo sonha um pouco, vá, talvez apareça uma ou duas vezes por ano.

De qualquer forma isso só por si não garante muita coisa, como referes, a humidade é pouca, embora hoje tenha melhorado ligeiramente e o GFS até já modela células com precipitação que não tinha ontem, no interior norte e centro. 

O ECMWF não modela precipitação, mas este modelo costuma subestimar precipitação, trovoadas "secas", quando a humidade é pouca.

Outro pormenor é que quer um quer outro modelo tem bastante nuvens altas o que nunca é bom, e parece também não haver grandes _"forcings"_, mas para isso é melhor esperar que faltem menos de 72 horas em que temos acesso a outro tipo de produtos de modelos. 

De qualquer forma é o tipo de coisa que pode variar imenso de saída para saída, e para já não vale a pena grandes entusiasmos. De qualquer forma ficam aí as cartas, sempre são interessantes de ver e guardar.


*CAPE & LI / Humidade 700hPa / Precipitação*
(nas cartas de humidade, não esquecer que certas manchas são elas próprias já uma modelação de células)


----------



## stormy (8 Mai 2012 às 22:45)

Quanto á hipótese de trovoadas no fim de semana, parece-me complicadissimo ter ideia do que se vai passar...será mesmo uma questão de nowcasting.

A favor temos uma baixa atmosfera muito energética, com valores de temperatura superiores a 30ºC, dewpoints na ordem dos 16-18ºC que culminam depois em parametros termodinamicos, como o CAPE, LI, TT index ou Theta-e muito elevados.
Este panorama pode muito bem compensar o ar relativamente seco e  afalta de frio nos niveis mais altos.

Contra, e como referiu o Vince, temos a falta de forçamento dinamico.

Na minha opinião, no interior norte  e centro há hipoteses devido á orografia e mesmo ao efeito que a brisa maritima poderá ter na iniciação.
Neste caso, a brisa maritima será fraca estará carregada por uma massa de ar de origem subtropical, com dewpoints a rondar ou superar os 15ºC e temperaturas de 18-22ºC, o que não me parece que possa ter um efeito muito nefasto no que toca á convecção , sendo mesmo possivel a frente de brisa actuar como disparo em conjunto com a topografia.

Em situações de brisa mais forte é que se corre o risco do ar maritimo invadir o interior, estabilizando os parametros termodinamicos...mas neste caso a brisa é fraca, transporta ar á partida razoavelmente humido e quente, e aquecerá mais ainda logo que se desloque sobre terra, adquirindo rapidamente as mesmas caracteristicas que o ar continental ( pelo menos é o que a carta de theta-e do GFS mostra).


----------



## stormy (9 Mai 2012 às 11:59)

Quanto ás trovoadas a partir do fim da semana, as probabilidades aumentaram, como o GFS00z e o GFS06z a colocarem uma area de forçamento razoavelmente bem defenida a afectar directamente o norte.

Dados os parametros termodinamicos nos niveis baixos excepcionais, não será preciso muito forçamento para induzir a convecção.

Em altura, á parte do forçamento, temos alguns factores como uma dry layer nos niveis médios ( ainda que não muito intensa visto não ser composta  por ar sahariano) e algum shear, que podem em conjunto com a situaçãoi favoravel á superficie ajudar na construcção de sistemas convectivos intensos e com granizo associado.

É de referir que tanto a dry layer como a falta de ar frio entre os 650 e os 850hpa são no caso presente elementos importantes, pois por um lado criam um efeito de panela de pressão ( permitem a selecção das correntes ascendentes mais fortes, sendo só essas as que originam as trovoadas) e por outro são favoraveis ao arrefecimento evaporativo dos downdrafts, auxiliando na manutenção e formação de granizo e rajadas de vento localmente fortes.

Bem...para já não vale a pena explorar muito devido á distancia temporal...mas confio que poderemos ter alguns desenvolvimentos convectivos por vezes intensos e nomeadamente nas regiões montanhosas do interior norte  e centro ( a norte do distrito de Portalegre)


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Mai 2012 às 15:43)

O Fim de Semana vai ser de escaldar, o Foreca coloca para Olhão, Sábado 31ºC, Domingo 33ºC e 2ª feira 36ºC.


----------



## stormy (9 Mai 2012 às 16:15)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O Fim de Semana vai ser de escaldar, o Foreca coloca para Olhão, Sábado 31ºC, Domingo 33ºC e 2ª feira 36ºC.



Sim, especialmente no Algarve

Teremos a formação de um cavado no Atlantico, com um fluxo zonal forte de WSW a evoluir entre as ilhas e a França.
A norte uma depressão cavada na Irlanda..

Cenário de fluxo de N, com descida de temperatura no norte e centro, manutenção de tempo quentinho a sul, e subida de temperatura no Algarve, nomeadamente sotavento, devido ao fluxo de N/NW á superficie...

Será, no Algarve uma semana quente pelo menos na sua 1a metade, no norte haverá mais instabilidade e frescura, e no centro tempo primaveril, ameno..


----------



## stormy (9 Mai 2012 às 20:34)

stormy disse:


> Boas..
> 
> *Análise de longo prazo ( 14Mai a 18Mai), ECMWF00z/GFS12z.*
> 
> ...



Boas tardes

Parece mesmo que será este o tipo de configuração durante boa parte de proxima semana...talvez até com uma descida menos acentuada da temperatura.

*Teremos então uma semana quente, especialmente na zona centro e sul, com descida ligeira da temperatura no litoral oeste e na zona norte.*




*ECMWF12z/GEFS12z para 16Mai a 20Mai*

Mais lá para a frente, a partir do final da semana,  pode ser que sejamos afectados por alguma perturbação de oeste, num cenário de NAO+ que geralmente só costuma trazer alguns episodios convectivos ao norte e centro, ou frentes em geral fracas com posteriores descidas da temperatura.


Aqui assinalada a região onde é mais provavel que nascam novas depressões:





É uma questão de depois ir vendo o que se vai passar, até porque o nascer de novas depressões em algum dos pontos daquela região pode trazer efeitos diferentes sobre o nosso território.

*A tendencia é de temperaturas dentro do esperado para a época, com um aumento das hipóteses de ocorrencia de precipitação, especialmente a norte do Tejo*


----------



## Vince (9 Mai 2012 às 22:49)

Comparativo ECMWF/GFS da temperatura aos 850hPa até às 240horas (10 dias), estão bastante parecidos, com as naturais diferenças no final do período. Pelo menos uma semana quentinha, os próximos dias quentes e descendo um pouco posteriormente, mas mantendo-se acima da média. Curiosamente a ISO 0 (zero) anda sempre a rondar bastante próximo, belo contraste em poucas centenas de quilómetros, que não sei se não podem introduzir alguma incerteza nisto que disse para daqui a uns dias.


----------



## David sf (10 Mai 2012 às 09:24)

O dia de ontem já foi bastante quente em todo o país (um pouco acima do que estava modelado pelos principais modelos), para hoje está previsto que a temperatura aumente um pouco mais.


----------



## tiaguh7 (10 Mai 2012 às 09:51)

David sf disse:


> O dia de ontem já foi bastante quente em todo o país (um pouco acima do que estava modelado pelos principais modelos), para hoje está previsto que a temperatura aumente um pouco mais.



Tiraram a estação de Mirandela 
Mas acrescentaram a estação da Régua que tem que ser levada em conta no que toca a extremos


----------



## N_Fig (10 Mai 2012 às 18:35)

David sf disse:


> O dia de ontem já foi bastante quente em todo o país (um pouco acima do que estava modelado pelos principais modelos), para hoje está previsto que a temperatura aumente um pouco mais.



Eu concordo que no geral foi muito quente, mas o Litoral Oeste foi em grande parte uma exceção: máximas abaixo dos 20ºC em Viana, no Porto e nos cabos, máximas de 20ºC na Figueira e em São Pedro de Moel (corrijam-me se não for esta a estação) não são propriamente quentes...


----------



## Maria Papoila (10 Mai 2012 às 21:28)

N_Fig disse:


> Eu concordo que no geral foi muito quente, mas o Litoral Oeste foi em grande parte uma exceção:...



O Litoral Oeste é sempre uma excepção, mais concretamente a Ericeira. Por vezes está um calor de loucos no pais inteiro e na Ericeira está um céu totalmente encoberto que só mesmo o blusão de ganga e o ténis o fazem sentir de férias bem longe do blazer e camisa. Todavia, hoje, bem me apetecia lá estar. Trocava os opiniosos 29º do Marquês de Pombal/Av. de Roma pelos agradáveis 20º junto ao mar na esplana a ler.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (10 Mai 2012 às 22:22)

Maria Papoila disse:


> O Litoral Oeste é sempre uma excepção, mais concretamente a Ericeira. Por vezes está um calor de loucos no pais inteiro e na Ericeira está um céu totalmente encoberto que só mesmo o blusão de ganga e o ténis o fazem sentir de férias bem longe do blazer e camisa. Todavia, hoje, bem me apetecia lá estar. Trocava os opiniosos 29º do Marquês de Pombal/Av. de Roma pelos agradáveis 20º junto ao mar na esplana a ler.



Boa noite,

A cidade de Braga enquadra-se no litoral Noroeste e apesar de estar a pouco mais de 30 Km's da costa consegue muitas vezes no verão temperaturas que não ficam nada atrás das cidades mais quentes do país. 

Posso dizer que por cá hoje esteve bem 28ºC e a tendência é uma subida até Domingo depois penso que deverá baixar um pouco para ficar com valores dentro da média para um mês de Maio.

Acho que para a próxima semana (2ª metade) as coisas podem mudar por estas bandas com aquele potente sistema de Baixas Pressões presente no Atlântico Norte e com aquela bolsa de ar bastante fria em altitude a sul dos Açores a reintegrar-se na circulação geral. 

Segundo a run 12Z de hoje do ECMWF poderíamos ter já a partir de 5ªFeira dia 17 dia nublado no Minho c/ eventuais chuviscos e na 6ªFeira dia 18 alguns aguaçeiros devido à aproximação de alguma frente de fraca actividade.

Estamos a uma distância temporal muito elevada (> 156 Horas) porisso vamos aguardar com calma os próximos outputs....

Boa noite a todos....


----------



## ruka (11 Mai 2012 às 01:44)

o radar indica precipitação ao largo da costa ocidental...


----------



## trovoadas (11 Mai 2012 às 12:42)

Bom parece que há uma mudança vista no horizonte pelos modelos lá para Quinta-feira da semana que vem mas essencialmente nas regiões do Norte com tempo mais fresco e alguns chuviscos.
Daí para a frente está tudo muito incerto ainda mas penso que estas temperaturas elevadas ainda se vão amenizar um pouco este mês e talvez com um episódio de precipitação.
Para já a tendência, a 1 semana de distância é para que a dorsal Africana seja empurrada um pouco para Sul pelo aumento da actividade das depressões no Atlântico, o que resultaria em temperaturas mais frescas.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (11 Mai 2012 às 12:52)

ruka disse:


> o radar indica precipitação ao largo da costa ocidental...



Boas ruka,

Pela animação do radar da Corunha (ES) nota-se que houve sinais de precipitação ao largo da costa galega quase toda a madrugada e alguma coisa ainda entrou em terras galegas mas foi pouca coisa....

Cmps.


----------



## stormy (11 Mai 2012 às 12:59)

Boa parte dessa precipitação evapora-se antes de atingir o solo e é captada pelo radar a altitudes de alguns milhares de  metros, pois o feixe do radar vai subindo á medida que se afasta do radar em si ( geralmente com uma inclinação de 0.5º).

No que toca ao Fim de semana...os modelos colocam alguma nebulosidade, essencialmente alta, mas em menor quantidade que hoje.
Tambem se espera segundo o WRF do Meteogalicia e o HIRLAM 0.05º da AEMET, uma prevalencia do fluxo de componente leste, especialmente a sul do Cabo Carvoeiro, durante boa parte do dia, com chamada especial de atenção ás regiões do vale do Tejo e do vale do Sado, e tambem Peninsula de Setubal e AML em geral, para os valores de temperatura máxima entre 32ºC e 34ºC podendo localmente atingir os 35-36ºC.

Mesmo no litoral esperam-se valores proximos ou localmente superiores a 30ºC com ventos fracos de leste rodando para W ou NW durante a tarde mas sempre abaixo dos 15-20km.h, havendo locais onde não rodará sequer..

Para o interior da região norte e centro esperam-se tambem a possibilidade de aguaceiros e trovoadas, especialmente nas areas montanhosas.


----------



## N_Fig (12 Mai 2012 às 13:05)

Alguém me poderia informar quando é que se prevê uma descida da temperatura?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Mai 2012 às 13:12)

N_Fig disse:


> Alguém me poderia informar quando é que se prevê uma descida da temperatura?



De quarta para quinta. Para a Figueira da Foz prevê-se uma descida da temperatura máxima entre esses dois dias de 11ºC (quarta: 29ºC; quinta: 18ºC). Mas para amanhã, Domingo, a máxima aí será de 22ºC, Segunda 21ºC, e já agora Terça 24ºC.

Previsões do IM (http://www.meteo.pt/pt/cidadeprev10dias.jsp?localID=6&cidadeID=104)


----------



## Vince (13 Mai 2012 às 17:50)

*Análise para os Açores*


Nesta altura nos Açores temos a seguinte situação.

Uma depressão em altura que tem estado na região há vários dias. 
Uma baixa na superfície com 1010hpa e ventos de 35/40kt. 
Esta baixa ontem chegou a ter durante algumas horas características tropicais mas depois enfraqueceu, estando a ser seguida pelo NHC americano (como Invest 92L, ver tópico tropical), mas não deverá evoluir mais embora ainda não tenha desistido, e nesta altura não me parece importante para os Açores, embora o comportamento futuro da mesma possa lançar alguma incerteza no restante. Com esta dinâmica de amanhã não é muito claro o que irá acontecer a essa depressão ou os seus restos.










O estado do tempo vai agravar-se a partir da madrugada devido a um outro processo que se começa a dar hoje ao final do dia.

*Jet 300hPa (12z de hoje até 12z de amanhã)*

Nos últimos 2 frames vê-se um estrangulamento e um ramal do Jet que se desvia para a esquerda, para cima dos Açores. A imagem é aos 300hPa, a muito altura, o desvio nesse nível parece modesto, mas mais abaixo é significativo.







*Temperatura e direcção do vento aos 850hPa*

Penso que isso é causado pelo forte gradiente térmico horizontal das duas massas de ar distintas nos níveis baixos e médios, começando a massa de ar bastante quente que tem afectado o continente a ser arrastada para Oeste.







*Vento aos 850hPa*

O processo forma mesmo um jet dos níveis baixos







*Divergência em altura (300hpa)*
Sobre o grupo oriental e central, forma-se uma área de divergência em altura, que fomentará fortes movimentos verticais, que podem (ou não) formar um sistema convectivo mais persistente. A localização exacta deste tipo de processo é sempre um pouco incerta, mesmo a 24 horas.






O processo é suficientemente forte para criar uma nova baixa na superfície, pelo que não sei bem o que acontecerá à outra, está confuso nos modelos essa parte. 






Como curiosidade vale a pena dizer que se este comportamento do jet e divergência se desse exactamente sobre a depressão já existente (o Invest 92L) e não noutro local umas centenas de kms a nordeste, poderíamos ter aqui um cavamento algo explosivo, penso que foi algo desse género que sucedeu na ciclogenese explosiva no sul do país em Novembro de 1997. Mas não é isso que está modelado. 


*Precipitação*
Como tal, temos modelos a indicarem precipitação que poderá ser relevante.
Como nalgumas zonas choveu bem em 2 dias, é uma situação a acompanhar. Importa contudo reafirmar que a atmosfera é uma coisa muito incerta e os modelos podem errar. Tal como por vezes os modelos não mostram nada e acontece algo que surpreende, outras vezes dá-se o oposto. Nas ilhas também pode passar tudo ao lado, ou acertar em cheio. Os modelos também lidam mal com ilhas tão pequenas, nuns locais podem sobrestimar noutros podem subestimar precipitação. A variação entre modelos mesmo a 24 horas mostra o quanto estas coisas são incertas.

Algumas saídas de modelos

*ECMWF 00z*
Precipitação acumulada em 12h (nota que na primeira imagem é das 18z às 6z de amanhã, mas penso que a chuva indicada cairá na madrugada)









O ECMWF tem ainda o índice EFI de precipitação amanhã (24 horas) com uma mancha a chegar aos 0,8 (escala 0-1), este indice mostra uma anomalia significativa no grupo oriental.








*GFS 12z*
Precipitação acumulada em 6h. O GFS parece modelar um ou vários sistemas convectivos potentes, mas evitando as ilhas. Mas como referi mais acima, demasiado próximo para confiança em excesso. De resto, em anteriores saídas a situação afectaria o grupo oriental. Mesmo que desagrave nas próximas saídas, é sempre de vigiar esta possibilidade. O GFS geralmente falha muito mais do que acerta neste tipo de manchas de precipitação intensa.








*HIRLAM 12z*
Tal como o GFS, o Hirlam também quer evitar as ilhas. A mesma cautela quanto a isso referida anteriormente. Vamos ver se depois o ECMWF das 12 segue a mesma tendência.







*WRF CG-UL/CLIMAAT 00z*
Precipitação acumulada em 3h
Algumas áreas mais virulentas parecem fintar a razar o grupo oriental, mas refira-se que esta animação é  WRF inicializado com o GFS das 00z, pelo que mudará alguma coisa nas próximas saídas. De qualquer forma, neste anda tudo ali a rondar muito próximo.







*WRF CliM@UA - 12z*
Precipitação acumulada em 1h. Este WRF já parece ter sido inicializado com o GFS 12z







*Notas adicionais:*

a) Esta análise não foi feita por um meteorologista profissional, apenas um interessado com conhecimentos  limitados

b) Para seguir a situação acompanhar o Instituto de Meteorologia e Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores 

c) Dada a depressão na superfície acima mencionada estar a ser vigiada pelo NHC como Invest92L, isso permite que temporariamente tenhamos nos Açores imagens de satélite melhores nestes dias para nowcasting (se entretanto não desactivarem o Invest, espero bem que não). 
Podem usar por exemplo estes links:

- Enhanced Infrared (IR) Imagery (4 km Mercator) (frames de 30m com atraso de meia hora)
- UW-CIMSS  Storm 92L (frames de 15m com atraso de uma hora)

d) Nas próximas horas actualizaremos cartas com saídas mais recentes.


----------



## Hazores (13 Mai 2012 às 18:09)

Obrigado Vince por este excelente trabalho!


----------



## Snowy (13 Mai 2012 às 18:15)

Obrigada Vince, muito bem explicado até para uma leiga como eu


----------



## Azor (13 Mai 2012 às 18:28)

Snowy disse:


> Obrigada Vince, muito bem explicado até para uma leiga como eu



Obrigado pela informação Vince!
Vale sempre a pena ir alertando as pessoas para as próximas horas.


----------



## Microburst (13 Mai 2012 às 19:00)

Faço minhas as palavras dos outros colegas foristas, Vince. Muito obrigado.


----------



## Knyght (13 Mai 2012 às 19:02)

Muito bom parabéns


----------



## David sf (13 Mai 2012 às 21:57)

Mais umas cartas de precipitação para as primeiras horas da manhã de amanhã nos Açores:

*WRF (MeteoGalicia)*, usando as condições de fronteira do GFS das 12z, mete o grosso da precipitação (cerca de 50 mm em 6 horas) a sudoeste da ilha de São Miguel, relativamente longe de qualquer uma das ilhas:

06z-12z:






12z-18z:






*ECMWF*, com a mancha de precipitação mais abrangente, e não tão concentrada e bastante mais próxima de terra, mas mantém a tendência de fazer passar o pior a sul:

18z (hoje) - 6z (amanhã) / 6z - 18z






Entretanto o IM activou o aviso vermelho para os grupos central e oriental, a vigorar até amanhã à tarde:


----------



## David sf (13 Mai 2012 às 22:53)

Actualização do GFS, run das 18z, a carregar bastante na precipitação nas próximas horas, principalmente na região ocidental de São Miguel. As imagens de satélite parecem corroborar esta previsão:


----------



## David sf (14 Mai 2012 às 22:10)

Depois de uma semana de calor, adivinha-se uma semana fresca e com instabilidade associada. Deste modo, depois de um dia de amanhã em todo semelhante ao de hoje, e de uma quarta-feira em que o fluxo rodará para leste, diminuindo a temperatura no Algarve e aumentando no resto do país, espera-se uma acentuada descida das temperaturas a partir de quinta-feira em todo o país, sendo mais rápida no litoral que no interior.

Com o aproximar da depressão que causou alguns problemas nos Açores (já bastante fraca, nem deverá deixar precipitação), a partir do fim do dia de quarta o vento começará a soprar de sudoeste, virando para a noroeste na quinta feira, pela presença de uma depressão a noroeste da Galiza (originada pela absorção do tal cavado que está actualmente nos Açores). Esta depressão não deverá causar precipitação em Portugal continental.






A partir de sábado, uma depressão que desce pelo flanco oriental do anticiclone dos Açores situar-se-á a oeste do continente, influenciando o estado do tempo durante o fim de semana, com precipitação, em regime de aguaceiros, cujos pormenores (localização, intensidade), só mais em cima do acontecimento se poderá aferir com alguma exactidão. O que é já extremamente provável é que teremos um fim de semana molhado, e provavelmente com neve nos pontos mais altos da serra da Estrela.

Média dos ensembles do ECMWF: 






E do GFS:






A evolução posterior está em aberto. A saída determinista do ECMWF prevê um padrão de NAO- com o isolamento de um anticiclone entre a Islândia e a Escandinávia, o que originaria uma semana muito instável e fresca:






A média dos ensembles do GFS e do ECMWF, mostra essa possibilidade em aberto, mas provavelmente com a depressão um pouco mais a norte:











Nota-se uma grande incerteza no Atlântico, pelo que o cenário da saída determinista do europeu pode-se concretizar, mas também há a possibilidade de termos o anticiclone dos Açores relativamente perto, a provocar um fluxo anticiclone de norte:


----------



## N_Fig (15 Mai 2012 às 20:15)

David sf disse:


> Nota-se uma grande incerteza no Atlântico, pelo que o cenário da saída determinista do europeu pode-se concretizar, mas também há a possibilidade de termos o anticiclone dos Açores relativamente perto, a provocar um fluxo anticiclone de norte:



Gostei bastante da explicação, mas sinceramente não consigo entender a última imagem...


----------



## ruka (15 Mai 2012 às 20:48)

N_Fig disse:


> Gostei bastante da explicação, mas sinceramente não consigo entender a última imagem...



ola! esta imagem indica as áreas com maior incerteza de previsão... neste caso é a área a norte dos Açores


----------



## David sf (15 Mai 2012 às 20:49)

N_Fig disse:


> Gostei bastante da explicação, mas sinceramente não consigo entender a última imagem...



A carta mostra o desvio padrão de todos os ensembles, ou seja, as cores claras representam desvio padrão elevado, representando os lugares onde há mais incerteza na previsão. As cores escuras representam desvio padrão baixo, logo, os lugares com menor incerteza na previsão.


----------



## stormy (16 Mai 2012 às 11:47)

Bons dias

A tendencia a partir de meados da próxima semana está a ficar melhor delineada.
Teremos o cavdo que nos vai afectar neste fim de semana, a progredir para NE, e depois uma crista anticiclónica a repor o bom tempo na Peninsula.
Esta crista é empurrada por uma nova perturbação que nasce na Terra Nova e depois matura sobre o Atlantico central.

Este padrão poderá trazer de novo bastante calor ao interior de Pt continental, sendo que o litoral será afectado por um regime de brisas do quadrante oeste ou NW.
Tambem a proximidade a norte do jet poderá induzir alguma instabilidade no interior norte, desta vez com ar mais humido e fresco nos niveis médios...

Até lá, seremos afectados por uma bolsa de ar frio em altura, e um fluxo de NW fresco e instavel, que vai interagir com uma massa de ar de origem subtropical que ainda deverá permanecer a SW do continente.
Assim o fim de semana será algo fresco, e terá alguma instabilidade, com aguaceiros fracos a moderados.


----------



## David sf (16 Mai 2012 às 11:55)

stormy disse:


> Bons dias
> 
> A tendencia a partir de meados da próxima semana está a ficar melhor delineada.
> Teremos o cavdo que nos vai afectar neste fim de semana, a progredir para NE, e depois uma crista anticiclónica a repor o bom tempo na Peninsula.
> ...



Não me parece que voltemos a um padrão de bastante calor em Portugal continental, até pelo menos ao fim do mês. Em meados da próxima semana a temperatura deverá subir, mas para valores moderados, rondando os 30ºC no interior sul e os 25ºC nas restantes regiões do interior. Nada a ver com o que tivemos durante a semana passada, em que tivemos temperaturas acima dos 35ºC, no Algarve na segunda feira, e hoje provavelmente numa grande quantidade de EMAs.

De resto, concordo com a análise.


----------



## stormy (16 Mai 2012 às 12:01)

David sf disse:


> Não me parece que voltemos a um padrão de bastante calor em Portugal continental, até pelo menos ao fim do mês. Em meados da próxima semana a temperatura deverá subir, mas para valores moderados, rondando os 30ºC no interior sul e os 25ºC nas restantes regiões do interior. Nada a ver com o que tivemos durante a semana passada, em que tivemos temperaturas acima dos 35ºC, no Algarve na segunda feira, e hoje provavelmente numa grande quantidade de EMAs.
> 
> De resto, concordo com a análise.



Pois, não vai ser como na semana passada claro!
Mesmo assim 25-30ºC é alto face á média ( pelo menos na maior parte do território).

Quanto á questão da instabilidade, fui dar uma olhadela agora aos modelos de mesoescala e aos globais especificamente para Sabado e Domingo ( os mesoescala só apanham ainda até á manhã de Sab..), e reparei num padrão interessante.
Pode ser que haja a formação de algumas bandas de aguaceiros mais activos, acompanhados de trovoada, primeiro na região Norte durante a manhã de Sábado e depois no Centro e Sul a partir da tarde de Sábado e até  Domingo.
Estas linhas de instabilidade estão associadas a pequenas ondulações em altitude que se integram na depressão, havendo tambem uma certa entra da de ar humido de origem maritima e um padrão dinamico razoavel para a convecção.
A ver vamos..


----------



## Andre Barbosa (16 Mai 2012 às 13:46)

Entao parece que vamos ter chuva para a Rampa da Falperra, certo ?
Era bom que nao chovesse muito no Fim-de-semana..


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Mai 2012 às 14:17)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> Entao parece que vamos ter chuva para a Rampa da Falperra, certo ?
> Era bom que nao chovesse muito no Fim-de-semana..



Ainda não há grandes certezas quanto a intensidade, vamos aguardar por sexta.


----------



## David sf (17 Mai 2012 às 22:10)

A passagem de um sistema frontal na madrugada de sexta para sábado em Portugal continental irá originar um fim de semana algo chuvoso, em regime de aguaceiros, com maior incidência no litoral norte e centro. Cartas de precipitação da run das 12 z do ECMWF, para o próximo fim de semana:







As temperaturas deverão continuar a baixar, ligeiramente, sendo o dia mais fresco o domingo, onde até pode nevar no topo da serra da Estrela.

A partir de segunda-feira as temperaturas voltarão a subir, lentamente, até quarta feira, quando poderemos voltar a temperaturas à volta dos 30ºC no interior e acima dos 25ºC no litoral. 

Para o final da semana que vem está em aberto a aproximação de uma cut-off, os principais modelos colocam-na a noroeste, o que traria apenas precipitação fraca no norte e nova descida das temperaturas. 






De qualquer modo o ensemble está confuso, dispara em todas as direcções.


----------



## stormy (17 Mai 2012 às 23:05)

Boas noites

Para complementar a informação do David, é de referir que se observam nos modelos de mesoescala uma concordancia em colocar um padrão dinamico adequado ao desenvolvimento de convecção intensa em alguns locais e especialmente na tarde de Sábado.

Em mais detalhe, os modelos colocam para o periodo entre as 10h de Sábado e as 00h de Domingo a entrada de uma pluma de ar quente nos niveis médios e baixos, especialmente notória na zona sul.
Com a cut-off a WNW espera-se numa faixa que apanha o sotavento Algarvio e o Vale do Guadiana, a presença de um forte fluxo nos niveis médios e altos, reflectindo-se em valores de 20 a 40kts de shear com algum ( fraco) componente direccional.
Espera-se tambem o alinhamento vertical entre uma região de forçamento, o maximo de shear e a pluma de ar energético.

Este padrão deverá criar uma linha de instabilidade pelo interior sul e Algarve, com trovoadas localmente fortes, acompanhadas por granizo e vento.

No resto do pais espera-se bastante actividade no que toca a aguaceiros, pontualmente fortes e acompanhados de trovoada, mas é no interior S/SE e Algarve que as condições parecem mais interessantes.

Quando ao Domingo, espera-se a presença em altura de uma bolsa de ar frio, desta vez não haverá parametros dinamicos suficientes para convecção mais organizada.
Há sim um grande gradiente térmico entre a superficie ( Mar a 17-19ºC, maximas em terra da mesma ordem de grandeza), e os niveis altos, que poderá dar origem a células pulsantes com ciclos de vida curtos mas por vezes intensas.
Espera-se que possa ocorrer algum  granizo, mais do que no Sabado devido á presença de ar mais seco nos niveis médios e mais frio nos niveis altos.

........................

No que toca ao longo prazo, a partir de 2f começa a subida de temperatura, primeiro das maximas e a partir de 4f uma subida notória das maximas e minimas.
Para o fim da semana ainda não temos grandes indicações....a ideia geral é que haverá um ULL/cut-off algures a W ou NW da PI...se passar ao largo teremos somente tempo quente, com possibilidade de trovoada no interior norte e centro...se entrar pela Galiza/Biscaia, haverá mais instabilidade seguida de descida de temperatura.


----------



## beachboy30 (18 Mai 2012 às 11:58)

stormy disse:


> No que toca ao longo prazo, a partir de 2f começa a subida de temperatura, primeiro das maximas e a partir de 4f uma subida notória das maximas e minimas.
> Para o fim da semana ainda não temos grandes indicações....a ideia geral é que haverá um ULL/cut-off algures a W ou NW da PI...se passar ao largo teremos somente tempo quente, com possibilidade de trovoada no interior norte e centro...se entrar pela Galiza/Biscaia, haverá mais instabilidade seguida de descida de temperatura.



Eu apostaria mais no cenário de descida de temperaturas para o fim da próxima semana... Ao fim ao cabo, há que manter o ciclo típico de todos os anos, em que durante a semana temos temperaturas a subir enquanto a maioria das pessoas está a trabalhar, para chegar ao fim de semana e vê-las descer (com possibilidade de precipitação), na altura do final da Primavera/Verão . Este ano parece-me querer ir pelo mesmo caminho...


----------



## stormy (18 Mai 2012 às 13:13)

beachboy30 disse:


> Eu apostaria mais no cenário de descida de temperaturas para o fim da próxima semana... Ao fim ao cabo, há que manter o ciclo típico de todos os anos, em que durante a semana temos temperaturas a subir enquanto a maioria das pessoas está a trabalhar, para chegar ao fim de semana e vê-las descer (com possibilidade de precipitação), na altura do final da Primavera/Verão . Este ano parece-me querer ir pelo mesmo caminho...



Por essa lógica o ciclo está a ser cumprido este fim de semana...


----------



## beachboy30 (18 Mai 2012 às 13:16)

stormy disse:


> Por essa lógica o ciclo está a ser cumprido este fim de semana...



Certo. E a tendência é que o ciclo seja cumprido também no próximo... Embora ainda falte algum tempo...


----------



## stormy (18 Mai 2012 às 13:19)

Hoje os modelos anteciparam um pouco a chegada da linha de instabilidade ao sul, pelo que estará já em Espanha no periodo mais activo.
Mesmo assim poderá ser uma noite e manhã animadas, especialmente a sul de Lisboa-Evora.
No norte e centro em principio esta linha não está associada a convecção, mas sim a precipitação essencialmente estratiforme..

A partir de Sabado á tarde, e até ao fim do dia de Domingo teremos então um regime de instabilidade de caracter pulsante ( células de curto tempo de vida e em geral muito localizadas), que afectará bastante todo o território, talvez com um pouco mais de enfase no litoral oeste.

Segunda feira teremos uma nova entrada de ar quente e humido, pelo que poderão ocorrer precipitações estratiformes, mais pressistentes no norte e nas terras altas.

Terça feira regressará então o bom tempo, mas com duração ainda indefenida.


----------



## Aurélio (18 Mai 2012 às 13:49)

stormy disse:


> Hoje os modelos anteciparam um pouco a chegada da linha de instabilidade ao sul, pelo que estará já em Espanha no periodo mais activo.
> Mesmo assim poderá ser uma noite e manhã animadas, especialmente a sul de Lisboa-Evora.
> No norte e centro em principio esta linha não está associada a convecção, mas sim a precipitação essencialmente estratiforme..
> 
> ...



Vamos mas é a ver se a chuva não vai para os Alpes italianos na próxima semana, pois eu adoro ciclismo e a chuva estraga o ciclismo, torna as etapas muito perigosos e a corrida de certa forma bastante mais mónotona.
E na próxima semana estão nos Alpes ....

Já para este Domingo dão muita chuva para uma etapa que tinha tudo para ser espectacular, mas como os Alpes são bastante grandes pode ser que não chova assim tanto ....

Sim, eu adoro ciclismo ....


----------



## trovoadas (18 Mai 2012 às 14:42)

stormy disse:


> Hoje os modelos anteciparam um pouco a chegada da linha de instabilidade ao sul, pelo que estará já em Espanha no periodo mais activo.
> Mesmo assim poderá ser uma noite e manhã animadas, especialmente a sul de Lisboa-Evora.
> No norte e centro em principio esta linha não está associada a convecção, mas sim a precipitação essencialmente estratiforme..
> 
> ...



Não vejo nada de especial nos modelos
O Alladin é que coloca alguma precipitação no Algarve mas mais nas serras...
O Gfs também vê alguma coisa mas muito residual e o ECM nada...


----------



## Norther (18 Mai 2012 às 16:19)

Boas tardes, precisava que alguém me indicasse um site que dê uma previsão da altitude das nuvens, alguém me pode ajudar? obrigado


----------



## stormy (18 Mai 2012 às 18:48)

Parece que  a oeste temos a frente mais activa, associada a uma pequena depressão á superficie .



Sendo assim a partir do inicio da noite poderão ocorrer aguaceiros já pontualmente fortes e acompanhados por alguma trovoada fraca, a acefctar essencialmente o litoral norte e centro.
Amanhã até meio da manhã a frente fria deverá cruzar o Sul, onde os parametros dinamicos e termodinamicos parecem mais interessantes, sendo que poderão haver aguaceiros e trovoadas, localmente moderados  a fortes, com algum vento .

A partir da tarde de amanhã e até Domingo, aguaceiros  e trovoadas dispersos, por vezes localmente fortes e acompanhados de granizo.


----------



## Andre Barbosa (18 Mai 2012 às 18:50)

Então parece que vamos mesmo ter uma Rampa da Falperra molhada  
Eu gosto de chuva, mas para este fim-de-semana era desnecessário depois de uma semana tao boa !


----------



## David sf (18 Mai 2012 às 19:28)

Próxima madrugada pode registar acumulados de precipitação interessantes (cerca de 20 mm), principalmente no eixo Lisboa-Évora, segundo o modelo WRF do MeteoGalicia:






Já o HIRLAM aposta numa frente muito mais fraca, com acumulados fracos, democraticamente espalhados:











ECM e UKMO mais na linha do WRF, mas com acumulados inferiores (ECM reactualiza dentro de momentos, isto é a run das 00z):
















O GEM põe a instabilidade a passar a sul do sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela, também com pequenas quantidades de precipitação:











Concluindo, ainda muita indecisão, dentro de pouco tempo, já se poderá aferir qual ou quais os modelos que melhor modelaram este evento.


----------



## Aurélio (18 Mai 2012 às 19:44)

stormy disse:


> Parece que  a oeste temos a frente mais activa, associada a uma pequena depressão á superficie .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eu por aqui apenas espero alguns aguaceiros fracos, e antes disso alguns chuviscos !!
Trovoadas duvido ..... mesmo quando dão grandes condições de trovoada apenas passam 1 ou 2 !!

Mas depois deste fim de semana vai voltar o calor em definitivo, não é, que é para eu ficar doente o resto do mes com tanta mudança de temperatura.
Pois já fiquei doente !!


----------



## David sf (19 Mai 2012 às 10:43)

Ontem, apesar de ECMWF e UKMO terem-se aproximado um pouco, foi claramente o WRF da MeteoGalicia que melhor modelou a precipitação. Como vem sendo habitual, o GFS falhou redondamente, prevendo 1,0 mm na região de Lisboa, valor que foi largamente pulverizado em poucos minutos.

Pois, para amanhã, o GFS volta a prever cerca de 2 mm, mas para que ninguém fique surpreendido, a maioria dos modelos prevê muito mais.

*WRF (MeteoGalicia)*












*ECMWF*











Ainda faltam algumas horas, mais de 24, mas poderemos ter de novo, durante a manhã e início de tarde de amanhã, acumulados bastante interessantes no litoral Oeste e na Grande Lisboa, localmente superiores a 20 mm.


----------



## Aurélio (19 Mai 2012 às 11:54)

Aqui para este cantinho esteve muito bem .... a frente entrou ás 07h00 e passou ás 7h02 !!
Deve ter sido a frente mais rápida da história de Faro !!

Fim da brincadeira .......

Sinceramente já me aborrece este tempo, no dia em que choveu mais em Abril em Faro foram 6 mm em 24 horas, e este tempo apenas serve para me constipar o que já aconteceu ...
Neste momento estou mais preocupado com o tempo nos Alpes, que vai prejudicar o espectáculo do ciclismo nos próximos dias, o que é pena !

Relativamente aos modelos parece que após este fim de semana, as temperaturas sobem mas para valores normais pra esta época !!


----------



## David sf (19 Mai 2012 às 12:30)

Aurélio disse:


> Neste momento estou mais preocupado com o tempo nos Alpes, que vai prejudicar o espectáculo do ciclismo nos próximos dias, o que é pena !



Muitas das mais míticas etapas de ciclismo da história foram feitas sob chuva e até neve. A única coisa chata é que prejudica a transmissão televisiva e nós não podemos ver. As etapas deste fim de semana deverão ter alguma precipitação, principalmente a de amanhã.


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Mai 2012 às 13:15)

Stormy, sinceramente não sei, onde viste essas condições de aguaceiros fortes e trovoadas no Algarve, já foi a 2ª vez em pouco tempo que erras. Tem mais cuidado com as análises que fazes principalmente no Algarve. Eu fiquei um pouco espantado com aquilo que disseste. Tal como o membro trovoadas disse, não existia nenhum modelo que dava precipitação revelante no Algarve.

Amanhã, a ocorrer alguma precipitação será fraca e só no Barlavento Algarvio, porque no Sotavento Algarvio não espero precipitação e aquela que ocorrer será chuviscos e nada mais. 

A partir de 3ª feira começa a temperatura a subir, podendo ultrapassar os 30ºC a partir de 5ªfeira.


----------



## beachboy30 (19 Mai 2012 às 13:37)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A partir de 3ª feira começa a temperatura a subir, podendo ultrapassar os 30ºC a partir de 5ªfeira.



Pelo que verifiquei nos principais modelos, a temperatura deve de facto começar a subir a partir de 2ª ou 3ª feira, mas talvez só até 5ª (inclusive), para voltar a descer de novo (ou não fossemos a caminho do fim de semana... ). 

E as temperaturas deverão ser normais para a época, nada comparáveis ao que tivemos na passada semana (até 4ª)... Se calhar fora do normal são as deste fim de semana, onde a máxima não deve ultrapassar os 17ºC em muitas zonas do litoral oeste...


----------



## N_Fig (19 Mai 2012 às 13:43)

beachboy30 disse:


> Pelo que verifiquei nos principais modelos, a temperatura deve de facto começar a subir a partir de 2ª ou 3ª feira, mas talvez só até 5ª (inclusive), para voltar a descer de novo (ou não fossemos a caminho do fim de semana... ).
> 
> E as temperaturas deverão ser normais para a época, nada comparáveis ao que tivemos na passada semana (até 4ª)... Se calhar fora do normal são as deste fim de semana, onde a máxima não deve ultrapassar os 17ºC em muitas zonas do litoral oeste...



Aqui no Litoral Oeste são mais normais máximas de 16ºC do que de 25ºC/26ºC; Nós estamos em meados de Maio, não no pico do Verão...


----------



## Pecten (19 Mai 2012 às 13:55)

Pois, no litoral oeste é assim, mas aqui na margem sul o tempo é bem mais bonzinho connosco!


----------



## CeterisParibus (19 Mai 2012 às 17:18)

Aurélio disse:


> Vamos mas é a ver se a chuva não vai para os Alpes italianos na próxima semana, pois eu adoro ciclismo e a chuva estraga o ciclismo, torna as etapas muito perigosos e a corrida de certa forma bastante mais mónotona.
> E na próxima semana estão nos Alpes ....
> 
> Já para este Domingo dão muita chuva para uma etapa que tinha tudo para ser espectacular, mas como os Alpes são bastante grandes pode ser que não chova assim tanto ....
> ...



Já estão nos Alpes hoje, com chuva e 4º em Cervinia. 
Aurélio, não te desculpes por gostar de ciclismo. Há mais malucos na praça.


----------



## supercell (19 Mai 2012 às 19:24)

Olá, gostava de saber se se confirma alguma possibilidade de aguaceiros acompanhados de trovoada no Norte e Centro amanhã, visto que no IM na previsão descritiva aparece "Possibilidade de ocorrência de trovoada, em especial nas regiões Norte e Centro."


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Mai 2012 às 19:46)

Boa tarde!

Parece que depois deste parentisis, o tempo voltará a aquecer, não se esperam grandes calores, apenas o calor normal para a época, vale a pena recordar que estamos a um mês do Verão e o que toca agora é o calor, e ainda bem! Sou adepto de cada tempo no seu tempo!






A ISO 20ºC para já continua uma miragem e no final desta semana a tendência é para nova queda das temperaturas, Primavera pura e dura com grande variabilidade portanto!


----------



## beachboy30 (20 Mai 2012 às 21:32)

Sim, de facto os altos e baixos desta Primavera vão continuar... Com temperaturas a subir durante a semana e a descer no fim de semana...  É engraçado que todos os anos tenho memória deste tipo de ciclo na Primavera/Verão... E para já não irá ser excepção, atendendo aos principais modelos (ECMWF/GFS)...


----------



## supercell (20 Mai 2012 às 23:03)

O IMP na previsão para 10 dias aponta aguaceiros para o Norte apartir de 6ª feira, será que vamos voltar a instabilidade?


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Mai 2012 às 00:14)

Tanto o ECMWF como o GFS, modelos aqui regularmente consultados, apontam para a probabilidade de precipitação nos próximos tempos para o norte e litoral centro. Mas nem um nem outro nos dão precipitação abundante, apenas escassa.
Parece-me uma situação a rever nos próximos 2 a 3 dias para termos certezas (que por vezes só em cima do momento se têm!).
Pelo menos temos a (quase) certeza que o calor ainda não virá com força...


----------



## stormy (21 Mai 2012 às 10:28)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Stormy, sinceramente não sei, onde viste essas condições de aguaceiros fortes e trovoadas no Algarve, já foi a 2ª vez em pouco tempo que erras. Tem mais cuidado com as análises que fazes principalmente no Algarve. Eu fiquei um pouco espantado com aquilo que disseste. Tal como o membro trovoadas disse, não existia nenhum modelo que dava precipitação revelante no Algarve.
> 
> Amanhã, a ocorrer alguma precipitação será fraca e só no Barlavento Algarvio, porque no Sotavento Algarvio não espero precipitação e aquela que ocorrer será chuviscos e nada mais.
> 
> A partir de 3ª feira começa a temperatura a subir, podendo ultrapassar os 30ºC a partir de 5ªfeira.



Consultei estes sites:
http://www.estofex.org/modelmaps/browse_gfs.php
http://lightningwizard.com/maps/
http://wetter3.de/animation.html

Sendo  que a analise mesoescalar do Lightning wizard com os dados do GFS e do HIRLAM colocava uma linha de instabilidade a cruzar o Algarve, com parametros dinamicos e termodinamicos razoaveis para criar algumas células embebidas, do mesmo tipo que causou aquelas inundações em Lisboa.
Ao que parece o modelo sobreestimou a intensidade, e até colocou a passagem da linha de instabilidade algo mais tarde do que se verificou...

De resto...se acharam o meu post exagerado e elarmista, não foi de todo a intenção...apenas queria dar a conhecer o que alguns modelos colocavam....mas pronto, reconheço que talvez tenha sido um pouco impulsivo e peço desculpa


----------



## Aurélio (21 Mai 2012 às 11:02)

stormy disse:


> Consultei estes sites:
> http://www.estofex.org/modelmaps/browse_gfs.php
> http://lightningwizard.com/maps/
> http://wetter3.de/animation.html
> ...



Por acaso acho que a maioria das vezes sobre-estimas a quantidade ou as condições de instabilidade aqui para o sul. Tens tendência geralmente a indicar sobretudo condições convectivas onde na maior parte das vezes não existem, ou melhor não existem todas as condições reunidas, talvez e tomando em atenção que percebes do assunto, talvez o teu maior problema, seja o colocar na balança todos os ingredientes e verificar qual deles, deve prevalecer em maior quantidade, neste caso, maior significado mas sem esquecer os outros. 
Abraço, e tenho a certeza que com os erros encontrarás o equilibrio certo para melhorares as tuas previsões.


----------



## stormy (21 Mai 2012 às 22:00)

Boas noites

Aqui o resumo para a semana, segundo o ECMWF12z/GFS12z de hoje.

*Terça feira a Sexta feira*


Teremos neste periodo a subida da dorsal Africana, e o posicionamento de uma depressão nos Açores, com o AA estendido desde a Madeira á Escócia.
Com esta configuração espera-se que uma massa de ar quente se dissemine por toda a Europa SW/W/NW, com vento do quadrante S/SE numa faixa desde a França ao UK, e do quadrante N, em geral fraco, em Portugal continental, devido á presença de uma cunha Anticiclónica sobre o mar a oeste.
As temperaturas subirão bastante, com o litoral a atingir os 25-30ºC ( excepto os cabos) e o interior com valores de 30-35ºC, nomeadamente a região da bacia do Guadiana, onde valores localmente superiores a 35ºC são possiveis na 5f/6f.

Na região norte há um aumento da possibilidade de ocorrencia de trovoadas durante  a tarde em areas montanhosas e especialmente na 5f e 6f.

*
Configuração (esboço) sinóptica para 6f segundo a média do ens do ECMWF12z*








* Fim de semana*

Para este fim de semana acredito mais no cenário do GFS12z, que mantem a crista sobre a PI, e uma cut-off a oeste ou noroeste, gerando alguma instabilidade na região norte e centro, especialmente á tarde, mantendo-se no entanto a situação de tempo quente face ao normal para a época.

Isto deve-se ao facto de no Atlantico haver uma situação de instabilidade, favorecida pela entrada de massas de ar tropicais intsveis e pela presença de um forte jet associado a perturbações de origem polar sobre o Canadá e a Gronelandia.
Nestas situações geralmente a actividade mais intensa situa-se a NW ou W dos Açores, com a crista subtropical a fortalecer-se mais para leste.
Tambem  a ideia do ECMWF colocar a cut-off a transitar sobre o G.Biscaia me parece pouco plausivel pois nesta altura na Europa geralmente há energia para sustentar regiões de baixa pressão, que orientam o cavado no sentido N-S, gerando muita convergencia em altura sobre a fachada ocidental Europeia e impedindo que as preturbações transitem do Atlantico.

*Resumindo*

Teremos então, de modo resumido, uma semana em geral quente, e um fim de semana algo mais instavel, especialmente no norte e em menor grau no centro, e com uma tendencia para uma ligeira descida da temperatura.

Para as Ilhas...na Madeira temos um regime de aliseos, em geral fracos a moderados, tempo em geral soalheiro e agradavel ( mais nebuloso na metade norte), enquanto nos Açores deverá haver instabilidade, com tempo fresco alternando com alguns dias mais agradaveis e estaveis.


----------



## CptRena (22 Mai 2012 às 00:11)

Em relação aos valores altíssimos de rajada (previsão UA) que foram reclamados neste tópico há algum tempo atrás, venho agora dizer que contactei com os responsáveis pelo website/previsão.

Agora podem ver-se alterações nos gráficos, como sendo a nota "As previsões para mais de 3 dias poderão apresentar erros consideráveis"; e os valores de rajada já têm melhor aspecto.





CliM@UA ©2010





CliM@UA ©2010


----------



## white_wolf (22 Mai 2012 às 10:49)

Bom dia...

Caros colegas do forum, após algum tempo fora, por motivos pessoais, voltei! Gostaria de saber, se alguem me pode ajudar, e recorro cá sempre quando tenho duvidas, o tempo que poderei encontrar em Cinfães, numa localidade chamada fornelos??? 
O accuweather da bom tempo, o freemeteo, tambem, só o nosso site do IM é que da chuva?  tenho um evento bastante grande nesse fim de semana e  nao vinha nada a ajudar!! Mas como tempo tem andado meio tolo  não sei não!
Obrigada pela ajuda...

Felicidades a todos


----------



## supercell (23 Mai 2012 às 19:44)

Olá, gostava de saber se durante o fim de semana poderá haver instabilidade, no IM (10 dias) aparece aguaceiros a partir de 6ªfeira até sábado para o Norte


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Mai 2012 às 20:06)

Sim. Está prevista uma formação de uma depressão a NW da P.I que irá afectar essa mesma região.




(A imagem branca é para separar o fim do início)


----------



## Estação SP (23 Mai 2012 às 20:06)

Boa tarde!

CptRena nao foste o unico a comunicar com eles, eu tambem falei com eles e já podemos observar que agora está + ou - correto. Se vem que os valores estao em m/s e ainda acho aquilo um bocado absurdo, acho que sao raajdas muito grandes para esta altura.


----------



## Estação SP (23 Mai 2012 às 20:14)

supercell disse:


> Olá, gostava de saber se durante o fim de semana poderá haver instabilidade, no IM (10 dias) aparece aguaceiros a partir de 6ªfeira até sábado para o Norte



Consoante o modelo GFS preve-se alguma pluviosidade mas que irá afetar mais as regiões do Norte. Na Região de Aveiro vai ser chuva mais frava que pode ser um pouco mais intensa entre sábado e domingo, mas nada assim de extraordinário.


----------



## supercell (23 Mai 2012 às 20:49)

Obrigado a todos pelas vossas previsões, pensava que ainda iria ocorrer alguma instabilidade típica do mês de Maio , mas parece que vai ser só uma chuva fraca


----------



## miguel (23 Mai 2012 às 20:52)

supercell disse:


> Obrigado a todos pelas vossas previsões, pensava que ainda iria ocorrer alguma instabilidade típica do mês de Maio , mas parece que vai ser só uma chuva fraca



Localmente não será assim tão fraca até será acompanhada de trovoada principalmente na sexta e madrugada de Sábado...


----------



## stormy (24 Mai 2012 às 16:32)

Boas tardes

*Analise especial para amanhã*

É costume em situações convectivas sobre Portugal Continental, que nos niveis baixos haja um avançar da lingua de ar frio ( frente fria á superficie), em relação  aos sistemas depressionarios que se aproximam mais lentamente, tal leva a que as depressões muitas vezes não consigam actuar sobre o ar mais instavel, entretanto levado muito para leste ou nordesde sobre Espanha ou França.

No caso de amanhã, no entanto, não se prevê que seja esse o caso, especialmente no Interior norte  e centro, devido ao fraco gradiente de pressão entre o interior e o litoral a massa de ar frio demorará mais tempo a invadir o interior.

Espera-se que a depressão se aproxime do território, com uma circulação nos niveis médios e altos muito forte ( jet streack) a situar-se sobre o norte do pais amanhã ao inicio da tarde.
Apesar da massa de ar mais energética á superficie já estar em retirada, e situar-se um pouco para leste 
da area de maior dinamica, preve-se que ainda sobrem algumas bolsas de ar muito instavel, retido pela topografia, numa vasta area desde o Geres-Sul da Galiza para SE sobre Trás os montes e até á região da Estrela.
Valores de CAPE localmente da ordem dos 1000J/Kg, algum veering nos niveis baixos e a presença de bastante shear nos niveis médios e altos, associado a um lobo divergente em altura poderão ser o suficiente para gerar trovoadas localmente fortes, e até um MCS.

Assim sendo, para o dia de amanhã preve-se que se começem a formar os primeiros cumulus/cumulus congestus nas areas montanhosas do norte e centro a partir do fim da manhã, evoluindo depois alguns sistemas mais organizados sobre a area do vale do Douro/Trás os montes e regiões do distrito da Guarda, com precipitação localmente forte, algum granizo e tambem algumas rajadas de vanto localmente moderadas a fortes.


*Para os dias seguintes*

A tendencia é para uma descida de temperatura no Sabado, menos notória no Sul, voltando depois a subir a partir de Domingo e mantendo-se acima dos valores médios durante a primeira metade da proxima semana.
Devido ao calor e á passagem de algumas perturbações em altura a NW da PI, são possiveis alguns aguaceiros ou trovoadas durante a tarde no interior norte, mas de fraca relevancia.


----------



## stormy (24 Mai 2012 às 19:58)

Para ilustrar, e porque gosto e faço questão de justificar os meus posts, aqui vai uma carta com o perfil vertical traçado sobre a  latitude 40ºN (GFS12z):









Nesta carta assinalei aproximadamente a posição da frente fria, com recurso a outra carta.

Mas o que quero realmente mostrar é que há muito forçamento em altura, e uma grande coluna de ar ascendente entre os 650 e os 250hpa, sendo que nos niveis proximos á superficie a area de maior forçamente se encontra inclinada para leste....este desalinhar entre o forçamento em altura e á superficie dificulta a convecção, e é o grande responsavel pela fraca ocorrencia de convecção intensa por cá no nomeadamente no Verão.

Neste caso, apesar de desalinhada, há uma certa continuidade em altura da coluna, dai neste caso eu considerar que há ainda condições para alguma actividade intensa, especialmente nos distritos de Bragança, Vila Real e Guarda.


Há ocasiões em que em vez de haver este desvio no forçamento em altura, há uma completa rotura, e a frente fria divide-se completamente em duas, uma com expressão em altura que se afasta para norte ( empurrada pelo AA) e outra nos niveis baixos que não passa de algum ar frio que se "espraia" á supreficie e acabando por nos vir afectar...nessas ocasiões é que não há festa para ninguem


----------



## Brunomc (24 Mai 2012 às 20:31)

stormy a entrada que vamos ter amanhã é ar maritimo não é ?
Assim vamos ter para o final do dia um aumento da humidade e também vamos ter a presença de nuvens baixas ou nevoeiro e vento fraco/moderado de NW/W


----------



## stormy (24 Mai 2012 às 21:08)

Brunomc disse:


> stormy a entrada que vamos ter amanhã é ar maritimo não é ?
> Assim vamos ter para o final do dia um aumento da humidade e também vamos ter a presença de nuvens baixas ou nevoeiro e vento fraco/moderado de NW/W



Sim...ar maritimo.

No Sábado haverá mais nebulosidade, de manhã essencialmente estratiforme, e depois alguns cumulus dispersos durante o resto do dia.
Só no Norte é que haverá mais instabilidade, com alguns aguaceiros dispersos.

O periodo mais a ter em conta será amanhã entre as 12h e as 20h nos distritos de Vila Real, Bragança e Guarte...ai é onde as possibilidades de trovoada, localmente forte e acompanhada de granizo são maiores.


----------



## supercell (24 Mai 2012 às 22:38)

Pelo que parece então, vai ser tudo para o interior, já no dia de hoje observei algumas nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical no interior, mas nada de especial.

Lembro me de um ano em que houve uma noite abafada de  Maio em que eram visíveis trovoadas bastante fortes no interior e eu ficava a apreciar da minha janela


----------



## beachboy30 (25 Mai 2012 às 09:40)

Bons dias .

Entretanto os principais modelos e respectivos ensembles (ECMWF e GFS) começam a modelar uma entrada de calor a partir do meio da próxima semana, principalmente 5ª e 6ª feira, com o AA situado na zona da Biscaia, o que deverá originar uma corrente de E/SE no continente, pelo que as temperaturas deverão subir bastante nesses dias, especialmente no litoral oeste. 

Após esses dias, a situação parece ainda um pouco indefinida... o ensemble do ECMWF continua a apostar na corrente de SE, portanto com continuação do tempo quente (talvez não tanto como 5ª e 6ª) e vento fraco, o GEFS já aposta em algo diferente, com descida das temperaturas, com o AA e rumar a norte rapidamente...

Certo é que este fim de semana temos descidas das temperaturas, para voltarem a subir a partir de 2ª feira (embora ligeiramente), com subidas mais acentuadas 5ª e 6ª, para voltarem a descer no próximo fim de semana de novo (a não ser que o ensemble do ECMWF tenha razão)... 

Realmente, parece que o calor tem "medo" dos fins de semana ... Mas é uma situação a acompanhar...


----------



## stormy (25 Mai 2012 às 11:20)

beachboy30 disse:


> Bons dias .
> 
> Entretanto os principais modelos e respectivos ensembles (ECMWF e GFS) começam a modelar uma entrada de calor a partir do meio da próxima semana, principalmente 5ª e 6ª feira, com o AA situado na zona da Biscaia, o que deverá originar uma corrente de E/SE no continente, pelo que as temperaturas deverão subir bastante nesses dias, especialmente no litoral oeste.
> 
> ...



As temperaturas começam asubir este Domingo, e vão-se manter elevadas até pelo menos á primeira semana de Junho ( Elevadas= Acima da média).


----------



## beachboy30 (25 Mai 2012 às 11:25)

stormy disse:


> As temperaturas começam asubir este Domingo, e vão-se manter elevadas até pelo menos á primeira semana de Junho ( Elevadas= Acima da média).



Hum... Mas olha que o GEFS parece querer indicar outra coisa a partir de Sábado... com o AA a subir bastante para norte... Mas claro, ainda é cedo...


----------



## David sf (25 Mai 2012 às 11:29)

beachboy30 disse:


> Certo é que este fim de semana temos descidas das temperaturas, para voltarem a subir a partir de 2ª feira (embora ligeiramente), com subidas mais acentuadas 5ª e 6ª, para voltarem a descer no próximo fim de semana de novo *(a não ser que o ensemble do ECMWF tenha razão)*...



Geralmente tem. A mim parece-me que o calor poderá durar para além do 1º fim de semana de junho, se o ensemble do ECMWF o diz, é bastante provável que tenha razão. É também a ideia da previsão mensal do ECMWF, que depois aposta numa descida das temperaturas e regresso de alguma instabilidade na segunda semana de junho. Quem escreveu este artigo, tem acesso a essa previsão do ECMWF, e costuma guiar-se por ela:

http://matthugo.wordpress.com/2012/05/25/what-lies-ahead-for-june-2012/


----------



## stormy (25 Mai 2012 às 11:58)

David sf disse:


> Geralmente tem. A mim parece-me que o calor poderá durar para além do 1º fim de semana de junho, se o ensemble do ECMWF o diz, é bastante provável que tenha razão. É também a ideia da previsão mensal do ECMWF, que depois aposta numa descida das temperaturas e regresso de alguma instabilidade na segunda semana de junho. Quem escreveu este artigo, tem acesso a essa previsão do ECMWF, e costuma guiar-se por ela:
> 
> http://matthugo.wordpress.com/2012/05/25/what-lies-ahead-for-june-2012/



Olha, não conhecia o blog...fixe
A intrepetação que esse tipo faz é bastante  próxima á minha ao nivel do padrão sazonal para Junho em geral.
No que toca á 1a metade de Junho, discordo com o esboço que ele fez....parece-me demasiado exagerado.

Na 1a semana de Junho a tendencia mostrada quer pelo GFS quer pelo ECMWF é para a manutenção de areas de alta pressão a norte ou NW da PI, com a possibilidade de se formar uma depressão em altitude a S/SW devido ao transporte de uma bolsa de ar frio em altura  associada a uma ondulação do jet subtropical.
Assim há a possibilidade de ocorrencia de alguma instabilidade conjuntamente com o tempo quente.

Para a 2a semana, segundo as cartas dispostas no blog, acredito num padrão mais zonal, com temperaturas na PI ainda acima da média, mas uma circulação de N nos niveis baixos e W em altura...tempo seco com alguma nortada no litoral.
No UK tal padrão reflete-se na entrada de um fluxo humido e talvez instavel de SW.

Provavelmente o que vai suceder na 3a semana será um regresso a uma circulação mais ondulada, porque o Atlantico tropical está a ficar activo e há massas de ar instavel e quente actualmente a entrar entre as Caraibas e o leste o dos EUA...logo, se a 2a semana for de zonalidade ( aumento do gradiente horizontal), a 3a provavelmente vai culminar com uma ciclogenese no Atlantico NW/central e provavelmente um periodo de tempo quente pela PI, segundo-se possivelmente uma fase instavel á medida que as perturbações se propagam para leste no Atlantico.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Mai 2012 às 13:53)

A partir de Domingo sempre temperaturas acima dos 30ºC na previsão do Foreca para Olhão, dia 30 no dia que faço anos promete e bem com uma máxima de 34ºC. Vem aí o calor, o Algarve não vai sentir quase nenhuma descida este fim de semana, só amanhã mas com 27ºC e domingo já sobe para os 30ºC.


----------



## beachboy30 (26 Mai 2012 às 11:35)

Boas .

Olhando para o que os principais modelos hoje nos trazem nas suas últimas runs, quer operacionais quer ensembles, confirma-se que a partir da próxima 5ª feira (principalmente), as temperaturas irão ultrapassar claramente a barreira dos 30ºC, inclusivamente no litoral oeste, principalmente devido à corrente de E que se vai estabelecer. 6ª feira deverá manter-se esta tendência. Para o fim de semana é que as coisas parece querer mudar um pouco, com o AA a rumar a norte... Mas a tendência é para manter o calor pelo menos até Domingo (talvez não tanto como 5ª e 6ª, especialmente no litoral oeste, com possível entrada de ar mais marítimo, mas o vento deverá ser sempre fraco)... Aposto que uma "cut-off" nos irá visitar findo esse período bastante quente .

Entretanto, e até lá, a temperatura deverá começar a subir ligeiramente já a partir de amanhã, mas com regime de nortada à mistura... 5ª feira é que deverá ser feita a diferença...


----------



## supercell (26 Mai 2012 às 18:20)

No Site do IM já aponta para possibilidade de chuva para o próximo fim de semana no Norte, o verão ainda não começou.  
Parece então que a próxima semana vai haver um aumento da temperatura e depois uma queda da temperatura e que vai haver alguma chuva. Será mesmo?


----------



## Estação SP (27 Mai 2012 às 00:29)

Boas supercell.

Previsães meteorológicas para mais de 3 a 5 dias no máximo, nao sao fiáveis. Logo é quase impossivel prever o que vai acontecer no próximo fim de semana, ao aproximar-se do fim de semana a previsão pode mudar muito como pode estar certa é muito relativo. 

Um bom Meteorologista faz a sua própria previsão mas com mais certesas para os próximos 3 dias, a unica opção que tens é ir aconpanhando o IM ou outros sites de meteorologia e tirares a tua própria previsão. Nao tenhas medo de errar todos temos direito a errar e é com os erros que se aprende.

Abraço!


----------



## stormy (28 Mai 2012 às 01:01)

Boas noites

*Resumo semanal ( 28Mai - 1Jun)*

Para este periodo temos um padrão bem defenido, com a presença de uma area de baixas pressões perto dos Açores, e altas pressões a surgirem desde a Madeira até ao NW Europeu, e tambem para leste sobre a bacia Mediterranea.


Ensemble ECMWF12z para 5f








Assim, sobre a PI espera-se a propagação de ar com origem tropical, relativamente humido, que depois se vai misturando com massas de ar mais secas provenientes de leste e sudeste.
O vento será em geral fraco a moderado do quadrante N/NE, com brisas maritimas e tornarem-se cada vez mais fracas á medida que o anticiclone se fortalece a norte.

Devido a uma perturbação no jet subtropical, é possivel que durante as tardes de 4f, 5f e 6f ocorra instabilidade, essa instabilidade está dependente da intensidade do aquecimento diurno, e tambem do aporte de ar frio em altura que a tal ondulação poderá trazer.
Não é de descartar que especialmente 5f e 6f possam ocorrer aguaceiros e trovoadas pontualmente fortes no interior, mas como referi atraz, há ainda alguns pormenores a verificar...depois faremos analises mais especificas se o potencial para instabilidade mais significativa aumentar.


----------



## beachboy30 (28 Mai 2012 às 10:41)

Bons dias .

Após uma semana de temperaturas normais para a época, e com nortada no litoral oeste (5ª e 6ª serão já dias mais quentes, com nortada mais fraca, e corrente de NE mais acentuada), a partir do fim de semana os principais modelos começam a modelar algo que se traduzirá não só em descida de temperaturas (o costume, ao fim de semana , já não é novidade) assim como possibilidade de trovoadas. No entanto, o ensemble do ECMWF não tem assim tanta certeza, nomeadamente para Sábado, onde mantém as temperaturas elevadas, nomeadamente a 850 hPa.

Após esta semana, todos os principais modelos apostam numa corrente zonal, mesmo a médio/longo prazo, pelo que a tendência é que Junho entre com alguma instabilidade e quiçá temperaturas baixas para a época... Uma continução do que tivemos em Maio?... 

Situação a acompanhar...


----------



## CptRena (28 Mai 2012 às 12:06)

Bom dia

O GFS00Z coloca para a próxima sexta-feira parâmetros associados a mau tempo (aguaceiros e trovoadas)

LAT: 40.62 LON: -8.46 (Águeda)
+108	Sex 01/06 12H	
CAPE: 1356
LI: -6.6

Agora já saiu o GFS06Z e a modelação insiste no padrão de elevado CAPE e LI bem negativo para próximas quinta e sexta-feira, embora tenha diminuido desde o GFS00Z.

LAT: 40.62 LON: -8.46 (Águeda)
+105	Sex 01/06 15H
CAPE: 1013
LI: -5.6

P.S.: Águeda pois está mais no interior. Para aqui, mais no litoral, os valores são mais baixos, mesmo assim são bem altos.


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Mai 2012 às 12:29)

beachboy30 disse:


> *Após esta semana, todos os principais modelos apostam numa corrente zonal, mesmo a médio/longo prazo, pelo que a tendência é que Junho entre com alguma instabilidade e quiçá temperaturas baixas para a época... Uma continução do que tivemos em Maio?... *
> 
> Situação a acompanhar...



Vamos lá ver uma coisa, Maio não foi assim um mês de temperaturas baixas como tu dizes, até foi um mês bastante quente, com anomalia positiva de +2ºC em Lisboa e Faro( tendo esta estação uma falha de alguns dias), nem sempre aquilo que dissemos corresponde à verdade, desculpa mas não concordo contigo que as temperaturas tenham sido baixas para a época em Maio. Maio ainda não acabou e ainda vamos ter temperaturas um pouco acima do normal para a época até ao fim.

Podes consultar aqui, as temperaturas verificadas em Maio, com a respectiva anomalia http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/global_monitoring/temperature/weur_30temp.shtml e verás que Maio foi um mês bem quente e não como dás a entender que Maio foi um mês com temperaturas baixas para a época.

Se Junho for como Maio será um mês bastante quente.  Quanto à instabilidade sempre existiu mesmo em Julho e Agosto, por isso, não é nada do outro mundo.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (28 Mai 2012 às 12:56)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Se Junho for como Maio será um mês bastante quente.



Não concordo. Pelo menos aqui no Porto. Não considero temperaturas à volta de 20°C bastante quente.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (28 Mai 2012 às 13:39)

Boas,

Maio caracterizo como um mês desiquilibrado. Não houve muito assinalar em termos de instabilidade, houve sim em termos de temperaturas. Foi um mes que deu para tudo tal com, temperaturas perto dos 40ºC como de seguida temperaturas que nem dos 20/22 max passava!! Deu ainda para neve!!

Ou seja, mesmo tão desiquilibrado como foi, considero-o um mês com a temperatura ligeiramente acima da média em boa parte do território continental.

cumps


----------



## belem (28 Mai 2012 às 14:29)

Eu acho que vocês, andam a misturar um pouco definições regionais de Maio, com definições nacionais e gerais de Maio.
Onde fez 40ºc, não nevou, onde esteve mais calor, pode ter estado acima da média, onde esteve mais frio, se calhar pode ter estado abaixo ou dentro da média.
O nosso país é variado meteorologicamente.
Para termos uma melhor ideia, teremos que aguardar pelos resumos do mês.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (28 Mai 2012 às 15:35)

belem disse:


> Eu acho que vocês, andam a misturar um pouco definições regionais de Maio, com definições nacionais e gerais de Maio.
> Onde fez 40ºc, não nevou, onde esteve mais calor, pode ter estado acima da média, onde esteve mais frio, se calhar pode ter estado abaixo ou dentro da média.
> O nosso país é variado meteorologicamente.
> Para termos uma melhor ideia, teremos que aguardar pelos resumos do mês.



Caro belem, acho que todos nós sabemos que onde esteve perto dos 40 não iria nevar. 

Apenas comentei que numa maneira geral foi um mês desiquilibrado. Basta ver quando entrou a massa de ar frio a seguir a essa 'vaga' de calor que a temp caiu mais de 10ºC em muitos lugares...

Claro que pode haver uma ou outra zona em que a media normal possa ter ficado ligeiramente abaixo, mas numa maneira geral a temperatura foi ligeiramente acima da media!!

Basta ver pelos Assembles as temperaturas medias a varias camadas!


----------



## David sf (28 Mai 2012 às 16:26)

Acho que o link que o Algarvio1980 é bastante elucidativo. Até ontem, tínhamos em 5 estações meteorológicas bem espalhadas pelo país, uma anomalia positiva sempre superior a 1ºC nos últimos 30 dias. Se virmos bem os gráficos, até ao fim do mês, sairá dessa ponderação o final de abril (que esteve abaixo da média) e entrará o final de maio, que se prevê acima da média. Portanto não restam grandes dúvidas que o mês de maio vai registar uma anomalia positiva da temperatura média em todo o território continental (eventualmente, muito pouco provável, com alguma excepção muito pontual).

O que muitos de vocês estão com dificuldades em visualizar é que o mês de maio ainda é bastante fresco nalgumas regiões, por exemplo em Bragança, a normal (1981-2010) da temperatura média é de 14,0ºC.


----------



## belem (28 Mai 2012 às 17:21)

]ToRnAdO[;329994 disse:
			
		

> Caro belem, acho que todos nós sabemos que onde esteve perto dos 40 não iria nevar.
> 
> Apenas comentei que numa maneira geral foi um mês desiquilibrado. Basta ver quando entrou a massa de ar frio a seguir a essa 'vaga' de calor que a temp caiu mais de 10ºC em muitos lugares...
> 
> ...





Só queria dizer que acho que não devemos pensar num país inteiro de acordo com o tempo que temos na nossa zona.

E se a anomalia, vai ser positiva, então que assim seja.
Estou curioso para ver os valores.


----------



## N_Fig (28 Mai 2012 às 18:38)

David sf disse:


> Acho que o link que o Algarvio1980 é bastante elucidativo. Até ontem, tínhamos em 5 estações meteorológicas bem espalhadas pelo país, uma anomalia positiva sempre superior a 1ºC nos últimos 30 dias. Se virmos bem os gráficos, até ao fim do mês, sairá dessa ponderação o final de abril (que esteve abaixo da média) e entrará o final de maio, que se prevê acima da média. Portanto não restam grandes dúvidas que o mês de maio vai registar uma anomalia positiva da temperatura média em todo o território continental (eventualmente, muito pouco provável, com alguma excepção muito pontual).
> 
> O que muitos de vocês estão com dificuldades em visualizar é que o mês de maio ainda é bastante fresco nalgumas regiões, por exemplo em Bragança, a normal (1981-2010) da temperatura média é de 14,0ºC.



Eu vejo aqui pessoal a comentar previsões de 25ºC como a temperatura norma para aqui em Maio; é claro que não são temperaturas extremas, mas são tão normais como como máximas de 15ºC, que sinceramente não me parece que tenham ocorrido muitas vezes este mês...


----------



## supercell (28 Mai 2012 às 21:29)

Vamos fazer figas para que na 5ª e 6ª feira venha alguma chuvinha, para retirar esta monotonia.


----------



## stormy (29 Mai 2012 às 13:14)

Boas tardes

*Analise convectiva para 5f*

Bom...os dados que temos ainda são algo preliminares, mas pelo que aparece nas cartas, poderemos ter alguma actividade, pontualmente forte, na região sul a partir do fim da manhã, e extendendo-se a todos os locais a sul do Mondego durante a tarde e até ás 00h de 6f.

Segundo a analise mesoescalar do GFS00/06z teremos em altura um nucleo de ar frio associado a uma ondulação do jet subtropical, com expressão entre os 500 e os 300hpa.

Abaixo dos 700hpa temos uma massa de ar muito quente ( temperaturas maximas a 2m da ordem dos 35ºC) em alguns locais, e tambem humida ( dewpoints na ordem dos 15ºC á superficie).
Um pouco acima desta massa de ar mais humida temos ar algo mais seco...mas dada a previsão de CAPE da ordem os 1000-2000J/Kg pode-se admitir que acima desta camada quente e relativamente estavel há uma boa extensão com muito mais desequilibrio termodinamico.

O lifted index entre o solo e os 700hpa não é muito significativo, o que indica a tal extensão da massa de ar quente com fraco gradiente nos primeiros 3km da atmosfera.

Quanto a parametros dinamicos, o perfil dos ventos apresenta uma rotação bastante notória até aos 500hpa, mas a intensidade do vento é em geral fraca em toda a extensão vertical, pelo que temos um cenário de shear direccional fraco com pouca helicidade, o que remete para que as celulas mesmo que intensas devam ter curta duração temporal.

*Resumindo*, na minha opinião teremos condições para a ocorrencia de aguaceiros e trovoadas, que podem ser localmente fortes e acompanhadas de granizo.
Devido ao calor e á existencia de alguma rotação na atmosfera, poderemos tambem observar algumas rajadas de vento localmente moderadas  associadas a updrafts intensos, mas serão muito localizadas e de fraca relevancia.
Os aguaceiros e trovoadas deverão afectar o sul durante a tarde, e regiões do centro durante o final da tarde e a noite, perdendo intensidade a partir do meio da noite.


----------



## Maria Papoila (29 Mai 2012 às 19:01)

supercell disse:


> Vamos fazer figas para que na 5ª e 6ª feira venha alguma chuvinha, para retirar esta monotonia.



Supercell enlouqueceu? Como pode dar vivas??? 

Stormy disse: _na minha opinião teremos condições para a ocorrencia de aguaceiros e trovoadas, que podem ser localmente fortes e acompanhadas de granizo_.

A sério? Gosto imenso da audácia nas previsões de Stormy. Mas hoje esta.... nem sei o que dizer 

Preciso de praia, sol e um SUPzinho em sossego!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Mai 2012 às 19:10)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Supercell enlouqueceu? Como pode dar vivas???
> 
> Stormy disse: _na minha opinião teremos condições para a ocorrencia de aguaceiros e trovoadas, que podem ser localmente fortes e acompanhadas de granizo_.
> 
> ...



Maria Papoila, penso que a maior parte dos membros aqui do fórum gosta/adora eventos de aguaceiros e trovoadas, os chamados _meteoloucos_. Provavelmente o supercell é um dos muitos, e qualquer _meteolouco_ trocaria uma boa tarde de trovoada por uma boa tarde de praia


----------



## trovoadas (29 Mai 2012 às 19:15)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Supercell enlouqueceu? Como pode dar vivas???
> 
> Stormy disse: _na minha opinião teremos condições para a ocorrencia de aguaceiros e trovoadas, que podem ser localmente fortes e acompanhadas de granizo_.
> 
> ...



Calma! Serão eventos tão localizados que no geral 90% da população Portuguesa para não dizer mais nem dará pela coisa. Além disso nem se sabe ao certo qual a intensidade, só no próprio dia se saberá. O maior problema aqui é possibilidade da ocorrência de granizo, que nesta altura costuma ser quase sempre severo e com grandes prejuízos. Condições para a praia essas estarão lá e ninguém as tira, temperaturas bem altas e vento no geral fraco.


----------



## windchill (29 Mai 2012 às 19:22)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Maria Papoila, penso que a maior parte dos membros aqui do fórum gosta/adora eventos de aguaceiros e trovoadas, os chamados _meteoloucos_. Provavelmente o supercell é um dos muitos, e qualquer _meteolouco_ trocaria uma boa tarde de trovoada por uma boa tarde de praia



Nem mais!!! 

Meteolouco assumido.... venha a trovoada, que sa lixe a praia!!! (embora trovoada na praia também tenha a sua beleza, desde que devidamente abrigados)


----------



## supercell (29 Mai 2012 às 20:14)

Pois é, sou um pouco meteolouco, gosto de trovoadas e condições adversas, mas tudo no seu tempo. 
 Por agora ainda não estou de férias, por isso é que não gosto muito de calor , espero que ainda venha uma chuvinha antes do Verão


----------



## trovoadas (29 Mai 2012 às 21:19)

Verão? Ainda estou com aquela sensação que comia mais qualquer coisa para ficar mesmo satisfeito. Esta temporada tem sabido muito a pouco e ainda estou à espera de mais qualquer coisa antes da chegada da monotonia Veranesca. 
Aguardemos os próximos capítulos...

Desculpem o offtopic


----------



## stormy (30 Mai 2012 às 11:46)

Bons dias

*Amanhã* os modelos estão em acordo, colocando uma situação de instabilidade a surgir a partir do inicio da tarde na região sul, e afectando todo o território a sul do Mondego durante o resto do dia.
As trovoadas e aguaceiros poderão ser localmente moderadas a fortes, com algumas rajadas de vento possiveis.

*Para Sexta Feira* uma nova perturbação em altura irá afectar o continente, mas desta vez será de maior realçe nas regiões do norte e centro, com aguaceiros e trovoadas, localmente fortes e em especial nas regiões do interior.
Ao contrario de amanhã, a actividade será mais intensa, com mais células e maior probabilidade de situações de granizo, chuvas localmente excessivas e vento por vezes moderado a forte.


*Para o Fim de Semana* a tendencia é de estabilidade....Sábado com aguma nebulosidade na região norte, esopecialmente o litoral, onde podem ocorrer aguaceiros fracos pela manhã....uns restos de instabilidade associados á presença de uma bolsa de ar frio...
No interior talvez ocorra algum aguaceiro á tarde, mais provavel na região da Estrela e em Trás os montes....as temperaturas descerão.
Domingo as temperaturas voltam  a subir, o céu estará pouco nublado e espera-se alguma nortada moderada no litoral oeste.

*A tendencia para a proxima semana* é de temperaturas acima da média, e alguns periodos de instabilidade, embora o padrão sinoptico exato esteja dependente de vários factores.

Temos uma massa de ar frio associada a um vortice em altura localizado na Escandinavia, e para SW, ar mais quente e humido....logo, é provavel que se inicie uma vaga de actividade ciclónica no Atlantico NW, da Escandinavia para SW até aos Açores...mas é uma situação complexa.
E por fim, temos a TS Beryl, que deverá vaguear pelo Atlantico nas proximas 48h, antes de ser absorvida pela circulação extratropical...ora...uma TS geralmente carrega imensa energia sob forma de ar tropical instavel, e passa-se que nem o ECMWF nem o GFS nem o UKMO sabem muito bem o que fazer com ela..alguns transformam-na numa forte depressão extratropical..outros simplesmente a deixam dissipar.

Portanto...a previsão para alem de 2f/3f está dificil, embora na minha humilde opinião, o mais certo seja os restos do Beryl acabarem integrados naquela vaga de depressões que corre dos Açores á Escandinavia....se assim for, teremos por cá uma semana quente e em geral seca


----------



## beachboy30 (30 Mai 2012 às 12:27)

Na minha humilde opinião Stormy, e tendo em conta os tempos mais recentes e o que vejo nos modelos, é que realmente haja tempo seco e mais quente durante a semana (2ª a 6ª, talvez algumas trovoadas algures) e ao fim de semana refresca (e as descidas são até algo acentuadas). É o tal "ciclo" que tinha referido há uns tempos... Este fim de semana não será diferente, e os modelos apontam para o mesmo para a próxima semana (só que como há um feriado na 5ª feira, a descida começa logo aí ).

Não está fácil para quem quer dar um saltinho à praia ao fim de semana... Ou se folga durante a semana ou nada feito... 

Pequeno off-topic...


----------



## Vince (30 Mai 2012 às 14:59)

beachboy30 disse:


> É o tal "ciclo" que tinha referido há uns tempos... Este fim de semana não será diferente, e os modelos apontam para o mesmo para a próxima semana (só que como há um feriado na 5ª feira, a descida começa logo aí ).



Falas muita vez disso, o ano passado tenho ideia de que te tinha demonstrado que não tinhas razão a certa altura, mas já não me recordo bem. 
Este ano voltei a fazer o exercício, e sim, há um pouco de razão hehe, embora a diferença seja ligeira.
Pedi ao hotspot dados da média diária de radiação solar da estação dele bem como temperatura média, e então temos assim, desde o início do ano:


21 semanas (de 1 Jan a 26 Maio)

S+D:  178,55 W    12,13ºC
3+4:  181,98 W    12,61ºC
4+5:  180,01 W    12,58ºC


----------



## beachboy30 (30 Mai 2012 às 15:07)

Vince disse:


> Falas muita vez disso, o ano passado tenho ideia de que te tinha demonstrado que não tinhas razão a certa altura, mas já não me recordo bem.
> Este ano voltei a fazer o exercício, e sim, há um pouco de razão hehe, embora a diferença seja ligeira.
> Pedi ao hotspot dados da média diária de radiação solar da estação dele bem como temperatura média, e então temos assim, desde o início do ano:
> 
> ...



Sim, concordo, no entanto o que eu referi tem apenas como base a minha percepção e para a zona onde moro: margem sul do Tejo. E de qualquer das formas, não estava a ir tão atrás no tempo (Janeiro, etc.), apenas me referia ao período do ano em que teoricamente se começa a fazer praia. A minha percepção tem mais em conta (apenas) o mês de Maio . Abril foi demasiado "invernoso" como um todo.

Para trás não faço ideia, como é óbvio acredito nos vossos dados.


----------



## supercell (30 Mai 2012 às 19:24)

> Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Maio 2012
> Bons dias
> 
> Amanhã os modelos estão em acordo, colocando uma situação de instabilidade a surgir a partir do inicio da tarde na região sul, e afectando todo o território a sul do Mondego durante o resto do dia.
> ...



Vamos lá ver o que é que isto vai dar, espero que venha alguma chuvinha para o litoral também.


----------



## Brunomc (30 Mai 2012 às 19:45)

> Vamos lá ver o que é que isto vai dar, espero que venha alguma chuvinha para o litoral também.




Há duas coisas que na minha opinião não vão dar para formação de trovoadas em certas zonas.

1º - Pó do deserto do Saara 

2º - Humidade baixa

Vamos lá ver se vai haver alguma surpresa.
Eu para aqui só estou a espera de uns aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## 1337 (30 Mai 2012 às 19:57)

Brunomc disse:


> Há duas coisas que na minha opinião não vão dar para formação de trovoadas em certas zonas.
> 
> 1º - Pó do deserto do Saara
> 
> ...



Não me parece que,apesar de a temperatura estar bem alta, a humidade seja assim baixa como dizes...


----------



## supercell (30 Mai 2012 às 20:55)

> Continente
> 
> Previsão para 6ª feira, 1 de junho de 2012
> 
> ...



O IM também aponta instabilidade para 6ª feira


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Mai 2012 às 21:05)

supercell disse:


> O IM também aponta instabilidade para 6ª feira



Pois claro Há vários locais em que na sexta há muito mais cape que na quinta (apesar de não ser o único parâmetro essencial na formação de células). 

Um exemplo (Castelo Branco):


----------



## stormy (30 Mai 2012 às 21:20)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Pois claro Há vários locais em que na sexta há muito mais cape que na quinta (apesar de não ser o único parâmetro essencial na formação de células).
> 
> Um exemplo (Castelo Branco):



Nas regiões norte e  centro o CAPE está mais elevado na 6f, para o Sul ( +- até á latitude 39ºN), o CAPE será mais elevado 5f.
Isto deve-se ao facto de na 5f haver uma perturbação que vai passar mesmo em cima da região sul, e na 6f, outra ondulação, algo mais forte, deverá afectar principalmente o norte.
Ora, na 6f, essa ondulação vai arrastar para norte a energia que havia no sul na 5f...

*Em resumo*, amanhã poderão ocorrer alguns aguaceiros e trovoadas, a começar no sul e evoluindo para a zona do vale do tejo durante a tarde/noite.
Estes aguaceiros serão por vezes fortes...
Sexta, teremos actividade mais intensa no norte e centro, em geral para norte do eixo Lisboa-CB, que poderá ser por vezes forte em especial no interior a norte da Estrela.
Os parametros dinamicos são mais favoraveis para um evento mais intenso, com hipoteses de inundações localizadas, granizo e vento moderado a forte em rajadas.

Para o fim de semana a ideia que vai nos modelos é de tempo mais estavel com temperaturas amenas.


----------



## David sf (30 Mai 2012 às 22:19)

stormy disse:


> Nas regiões norte e  centro o CAPE está mais elevado na 6f, para o Sul ( +- até á latitude 39ºN), o CAPE será mais elevado 5f.
> Isto deve-se ao facto de na 5f haver uma perturbação que vai passar mesmo em cima da região sul, e na 6f, outra ondulação, algo mais forte, deverá afectar principalmente o norte.
> Ora, na 6f, essa ondulação vai arrastar para norte a energia que havia no sul na 5f...
> 
> ...



Os próximos dias já estiveram com melhor aspecto, a evolução da previsão foi bastante negativa para quem gosta de animação meteorológica, e não vejo grandes condições para termos eventos significativos. Creio que poderemos (e deveremos) ter algumas células que deixarão aguaceiros e eventualmente uma ou outra trovoada, mas creio que na sua maior parte serão situações muito localizadas e sem grande intensidade.

A localização dos fenómenos mais interessantes serão as referidas no post do Stormy, apenas acho que no litoral norte e centro ainda poderá ocorrer precipitação (fraca e não convectiva) durante o dia de sábado.


----------



## Brunomc (30 Mai 2012 às 23:18)

Não sei onde estão os aguaceiros fortes e trovoadas para amanhã 
Para aqui só o ECM dá uns simples aguaceiros fracos entre as 9h e as 18h, de resto tudo a passar ao lado, talvez um ou outro aguaceiro mais moderado na região de Setúbal e Lisboa


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Mai 2012 às 23:26)

Brunomc disse:


> Não sei onde estão os aguaceiros fortes e trovoadas para amanhã
> Para aqui só o ECM dá uns simples aguaceiros fracos entre as 9h e as 18h, de resto tudo a passar ao lado, talvez um ou outro aguaceiro mais moderado na região de Setúbal e Lisboa



Bom, penso que a partir deste momento (amanhã obviamente) entramos em regime de nowcasting, satélites, radares, tudo a ser observado!


----------



## Gerofil (30 Mai 2012 às 23:38)

O Lightning Wizard aponta para a possibilidade de precipitação sobretudo para o barlavento algarvio e ao longo da costa ocidental até ao Cabo Carvoeiro (até às 15h00 de amanã; depois quase tudo se dessipa ). Para o interior nada ou quase nada ...

Esta situação está associada à presença de um núcleo de ar frio em altitude, que circula para norte ao longo da costa oeste portuguesa.


----------



## miguel (30 Mai 2012 às 23:54)

Penso que o pessoal está a desvalorizar o dia de amanha e madrugada de sexta!! poderá ser muito interessante na minha opinião!


----------



## stormy (31 Mai 2012 às 00:09)

miguel disse:


> Penso que o pessoal está a desvalorizar o dia de amanha e madrugada de sexta!! poderá ser muito interessante na minha opinião!



Amanhã á media que aquela perturbação vai cruzar o território de sul para norte, há a possibilidade de alguns eventos mais severos em alguns pontos.

A ideia que vem nos modelos, e que é transmitida pelo pessoal do estofex, é que temos muita energia á superficie, embora numa camada razoavelmente estavel.
Com o brutal aquecimento diurno e a presença de arrefecimento e forçamento em altura, é provavel que se forme uma linha activa com trovoadas por vezes fortes mas de curta duração, porque apesar de haver rotatividade na atmosfera, não há shear, que é o que mantem vivas as trovoadas por longos  periodos de tempo.

Na minha opinião amanhã teremos alguma actividade, numa linha que se vai deslocando de sul para norte, e que poderá atingir o seu maximo de intensidade entre as 17h e as 21h numa faixa em torno ao  Alentejo central-Vale do Tejo....
As células mais fortes que surgirem poderão dar vento, granizo e chuva localmente forte, mas a possibilidade de haver células muito intensas não é assim tão alta..

Já na 6f a coisa parece melhor, para o interior norte e centro, á muita energia arrastada do sul, e uma perturbação em altura mais forte, alinhada em todos os niveis e capaz de dar células mais intensas e frequentes, com risco de chuvas localmente excessivas, granizo e vento localmente forte.


----------



## PDias (31 Mai 2012 às 09:20)

Bom dia,

previsão do Estofex para hoje:
http://www.estofex.org/cgi-bin/poly...e=2012060106_201205302204_1_stormforecast.xml

Até logo!


----------



## Thomar (31 Mai 2012 às 09:52)

Bom dia! Previsão do IM para hoje para as regiões do centro e sul de portugal continental:



> Previsão para 5ª feira, 31 de maio de 2012
> 
> Céu pouco nublado, aumentando temporariamente de nebulosidade.
> Aguaceiros dispersos e pouco frequentes nas regiões Centro
> ...



Acho que é a primeira vez que na previsão descritiva, aparecem valores em percentagem da probabilidade de ocorrência de trovoadas.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (31 Mai 2012 às 09:54)

Thomar disse:


> Bom dia! Previsão do IM para hoje para as regiões do centro e sul de portugal continental:
> 
> 
> 
> Acho que é a primeira vez que na previsão descritiva, aparecem valores em percentagem da probabilidade de ocorrência de trovoadas.



É sim! Mais uma evolução do IM

Bom, esperemos ter alguma animação, boas caçadas para todos


----------



## stormy (31 Mai 2012 às 10:20)

Bons dias

O Algarve poderá ser afectado já nas proximas horas, a area da Grande Lisboa-Alto Alentejo será afectada principalmente a partir das 15-16h até ás 21-22h, e beneficiará de maior periodo de céu limpo com forte aquecimento, o que é sempre bom para estes fenomenos convectivos.

Na zona sul o mais chato são as nuvens altas que bloqueiam em demasia o sol...


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Mai 2012 às 13:51)

Neste momento há nuvens altas em abundância, ou desaparecem ou não me parece que vá haver convecção, hum...


----------



## stormy (31 Mai 2012 às 14:55)

Boas tardes

Os modelos apontam para alguma actividade dispersa nas proximas horas, e depois, mesmo durante a noite poderão ocorrer alguns aguaceiros e trovoadas ao que parece devido á manutenção de uma baixa/media atmosfera bastante quente e razoavelmente humida...embora essa convecção em principio deva ser elevada.

Amanhã a actividade mais intensa seráno interior norte e centro, com potencial para algumas situações localmente mais severas...granizo, vento, chuvas fortes e concentradas...

Para o Sabado termina tudo...passará uma frente associada a uma short-wave, que poderá trazer alguma chuva ao norte e centro, com a possibilidade de haver alguma instabilidade embebida, que a ocorrer poderá deixar chuva localmente moderada a forte, e essencialmente nas serranias costeiras do centro e do norte.
Mais para sul, apenas algumas nuvens, talvez um ou outro aguaceiro fraco, e temperaturas em descida acentuada, especialmente as maximas.

Domingo volta a estabilidade, com as temperaturas minimas a descer mais um pouco e as maximas a subir.


----------



## supercell (31 Mai 2012 às 15:45)

No radar do IM é visível um ponto bem vermelho perto de sagres. 
Nessa zona neste momento penso que já deve chover, pois a célula está em aproximação.


----------



## Ricardo Martins (31 Mai 2012 às 16:15)

supercell disse:


> No radar do IM é visível um ponto bem vermelho perto de sagres.
> Nessa zona neste momento penso que já deve chover, pois a célula está em aproximação.



Ele já vem a descarregar bem desde há umas horas atrás. pode ser que suba. Vamos a ver...


----------



## Gerofil (31 Mai 2012 às 20:20)

Tal como era esperado, hoje não havia condições para grande instabilidade 







Tel-Aviv University Weather Research Center


----------



## Gongas (31 Mai 2012 às 20:37)

Ainda agora tive a ver o GFS e dão precipitração durante noite  e manha no centro e norte. será que também tão enganados??


----------



## supercell (31 Mai 2012 às 20:39)

Neste momento, pelo que observo no radar do IM, a nebulosidade tem vindo a dissipar-se e a subir em direcção ao Norte, por hoje parece que não vai haver instabilidade, espero que amanhã aqui para o Norte e Centro sejamos felicitados com alguma chuvinha.


----------



## supercell (31 Mai 2012 às 21:49)

Será que para o litoral amanhã vem alguma coisa?
Pelo que vejo só haverá instabilidade no interior. 
A nebulosidade está a deslocar-se muito rapidamente, parece-me que para o litoral amanhã não vai haver instabilidade.


----------



## Brunomc (31 Mai 2012 às 23:03)

> Tal como era esperado, hoje não havia condições para grande instabilidade



Pois já estava a espera


----------



## Stinger (1 Jun 2012 às 03:49)

Aqui ja passou uma celula bem forte


----------

